# Marko Stunt Is A Piece Of Shit (Warning: Mature Content)



## dubgolddam12 (Aug 2, 2020)

The world is too sensitive now of days didn’t here shit when Vince a McMahon had the “KISS MY ASS CLUB”


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

dubgolddam12 said:


> The world is too sensitive now of days didn’t here shit when Vince a McMahon had the “KISS MY ASS CLUB”


There is a huge difference between McMahon having people kiss his ass because he's a narcissist that loves power and a man beating another man senseless in an attempt to orally rape him with a dildo


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah, this is exactly the type of thing that could chase many a sponsor away if it starts making the rounds and gaining any real traction; the fact that Marko looks about 12 makes it even worse. The lowest of the low when it comes to pure indy trash.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Yeah, this is exactly the type of thing that could chase many a sponsor away if it starts making the rounds and gaining any real traction; the fact that Marko looks about 12 makes it even worse. The lowest of the low when it comes to pure indy trash.


Tell em Bdon!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After #SpeakingOut, you almost have to shitcan he and/or Janela for this. There are too many people who are forced to do this kind of shit by their superiors for AEW to overlook it. Be the beacon of hope the wrestling industry needs.


Chip Chipperson said:


> Tell em Bdon!


I so want this to become an IWC meme. Lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I honestly couldn't care less about what Stunt does on the indies... but if it gets him out of AEW, then yeah I'll pretend to give a damn. Wait, wouldn't Janela get cancelled too? Double whammy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

More garbage talent taking a dump on the business. And all that aside, the imagery of attempting to sexually abuse a child is beyond cringe. I bet the dude in the yellow shirt was clapping under his legs for this one while the woman standing near him shook her head embarrassingly again and started to question her life choices.

I know several defenders of the dumb will say "its fine" but it casts a shadow on AEW. Sponsors are going to see this and distance themselves. This is not just someone saying a mean tweet, this is acted out sexual rape. If Tony turns a blind eye to this, it says a lot about him.

These garbage talents should never have been hired in the first place. Jelly, Marko, his siblings, and their weird crew need to register for a few lists.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> I honestly couldn't care less about what Stunt does on the indies... but if it gets him out of AEW, then yeah I'll pretend to give a damn. Wait, wouldn't Janela get cancelled too? Double whammy.


He's a representative of AEW so you should care. Not a good look for a big name TV wrestler



Two Sheds said:


> More garbage talent taking a dump on the business. And all that aside, the imagery of attempting to sexually abuse a child is beyond cringe. I bet the dude in the yellow shirt was clapping under his legs for this one while the woman standing near him shook her head embarrassingly again and started to question her life choices.
> 
> I know several defenders of the dumb will say "its fine" but it casts a shadow on AEW. Sponsors are going to see this and distance themselves. This is not just someone saying a mean tweet, this is acted out sexual rape. If Tony turns a blind eye to this, it says a lot about him.
> 
> These garbage talents should never have been hired in the first place. Jelly, Marko, his siblings, and their weird crew need to register for a few lists.


You're totally right about it looking like child abuse. Tony best pray nobody important sees this shit


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

This isn't wrestling, this is basically the circus disguised as wrestling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Swan-San said:


> This isn't wrestling, this is basically the circus disguised as wrestling.


It is not even the circus. The circus was goofy but family entertainment. This is some weird dark web fetish type stuff.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Marko Stunt should be blacklisted and should be fired from AEW immediately if this is true. That’s something a deviant does. They’ll lose sponsors because of this sexual allegation and its bad pr for them.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> It is not even the circus. The circus was goofy but family entertainment. This is some weird dark web fetish type stuff.


Circus isn't offensive either


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lmao. I would pay to see someone run him over. Fucking low life


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

This is why it's embarrassing to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> This is why it's embarrassing to be a wrestling fan.


Imagine taking a date to that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine taking a date to that.


(Insert yellow t shirt with disappointed partner .gif here)


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Everything about that pic has me dead. From how into it marko stunt seems to be to the rows of fat fucks who paid to see this


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> (Insert yellow t shirt with disappointed partner .gif here)


That surely must have been his sister


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Good rant Jim as always

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> (Insert yellow t shirt with disappointed partner .gif here)





El Hammerstone said:


> That surely must have been his sister


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> This is why it's embarrassing to be a wrestling fan.



The match, the thread or both?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

HugoCortez said:


> The match, the thread or both?


The match. There's nothing wrong with a thread calling out an AEW star for doing the wrong thing


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Put him in a stable with the Tampon Girl and Joey Ryan.. AKA the Dick Flipper.
I don´t get offended by any of that stuff, but it´s embarrassing to the industry as a whole. And as someone above pointed out -in these #speakout or #metoo times, it shows a poor lack of judgement from Stunt, his opponent and Janela.

I haven´t watched that "match" and I don´t intend to, but Marko escaped gagging on the dildo by making it squirt. .The whole thing was masked as a pro-gay event..Because apparently gay men loves getting objects down their throats..?

We as fans can call them out on this, but the only ones with power to change it is the gay(?) wrestlers who agree to be booked on a show like this.

At least it was an indy show and not a televised event.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Why does it not surprise me that Joey Janela came up with this?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The match. There's nothing wrong with a thread calling out an AEW star for doing the wrong thing



Agree with some of the points you made but the way you worded it all was way overboard, and believe me, I know the user I was quoting and he ain't fond of people getting all vernacular over the product regardless of the reasons behind it. That's why the question.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> I haven´t watched that "match" and I don´t intend to, but Marko escaped gagging on the dildo by making it squirt. .The whole thing was masked as a pro-gay event..Because apparently gay men loves getting objects down their throats..?


Holy fuck that's even worse than I imagined.

The kid needs to be sacked.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I wouldn’t say it’s offensive, just Idiotic

But, What’s the context? I have to assume the other dude wearing fishnet stockings and gay pride knee pads isn’t a coincidence?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> I wouldn’t say it’s offensive, just Idiotic
> 
> But, What’s the context? I have to assume the other dude wearing fishnet stockings and gay pride knee pads isn’t a coincidence?


Here´s the context.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

HugoCortez said:


> Agree with some of the points you made but the way you worded it all was way overboard, and believe me, I know the user I was quoting and he ain't fond of people getting all vernacular over the product regardless of the reasons behind it. That's why the question.


You mean me? I barely know what vernacular means.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> Here´s the context.


Wait, is this real or a troll post?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you expect? AEW is a glorified Indy fed where the wrestlers run the show.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> Wait, is this real or a troll post?


It´s real (FYI, I never troll)


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s real (FYI, I never troll)


Well... I guess I’m speechless lol.

It certainly doesn’t seem that offensive in this context.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

They probably gave Cody an idea so I wouldn't be surprised if coming up on a future Dynamite is a 3 way in-ring orgy sex celebration between Stunt, Janela and Sonny Kiss.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm now finding out a man dressed as a sex doll was involved.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I mean, this is far from the first time something like this has happened in wrestling. Ever watch ECW? XPW? The incident with Pricilla Kelly? Why was there no outcry for her to be blacklisted? Women have basically had lesbian softcore sex in the ring and that's been celebrated and cheered for but why when it's men doing some sexually obscene, homoeroticm it's considered so appalling they should be blacklisted? just lol not condoning this, as I think it's trashy wrestling and should be criticized but the notion that "they should be blacklisted" or "this is destroying the wrestling industry" is silly. It's one of many, many things in wrestling of the current era that's bringing it down and making it not taken seriously but it's not like some big thing that deserves this amount of attention or outrage. Especially since these guys are indy geeks nobody is paying much attention to and most would even notice this happened if not for the outrage.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The_It_Factor said:


> Well... I guess I’m speechless lol.
> 
> It certainly doesn’t seem that offensive in this context.


It certainly doesn't do the gay community any favors; it pretty much paints them as crazed sex maniacs, and I know of a number of gay wrestlers that in no way fit that mold or desire to.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> You mean me? I barely know what vernacular means.


Uuups, my bad, meant to say vitriolic or all hot and bothered.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok snowflake...and once again Jim Cucknet can't say a damn thing seeing how he held back guys for not porking his hog of a wife


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Ok snowflake


Tell that to the sponsors


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

We already knew that Joey Janela is trash so it's not really a surprise he would book something like this. As someone else said, it was a pro-gay wrestling event and it doesn't make gay people look good when it includes an act like this.

Marko Runt is trash too but you already knew that.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There is a huge difference between McMahon having people kiss his ass because he's a narcissist that loves power and a man beating another man senseless in an attempt to orally rape him with a dildo


Vince also wanted to do an angle where he was the one who impregnated his own daughter.

and the incident he did with Trish forcing her to stip down and bark like a dog was basically sexual assault and not that less obscene than the thing you're describing. also viscera's move, if you remember he basically almost rapes his opponent and humiliates them by humping them. And do you remember when Batista kayfabe sodomize Rob Conway with a flag pole? Lita's retirement involving vibrators and dildos


point being, the incident involving this story is trashy and problematic but I don't see it much worse than other stuff that's happened in wresting prior and certainly doesn't call for someone to be blacklisted


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

El Hammerstone said:


> Tell that to the sponsors



Bruh wwe had HHH have sex with a dead woman ...had val venus looking to get his cock chopped off and much worse so


All these sjw scum weasel their way into fandoms after fandom and takes over and cry at stuff they don't like


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Bruh wwe had HHH have sex with a dead woman ...had val venus looking to get his cock chopped off and much worse so


Yet, there wasn't a dick in sight (yes, a dildo counts).


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

El Hammerstone said:


> It certainly doesn't do the gay community any favors; it pretty much paints them as crazed sex maniacs, and I know of a number of gay wrestlers that in no way fit that mold or desire to.


I mean, if it was a gay pride wrestling event, it’s kinda par for the course. You ever been to a gay pride parade? you’ll undoubtedly see at least one dude with a dog collar around another dude’s neck while wearing a latex suit.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Krin said:


> I mean, this is far from the first time something like this has happened in wrestling. Ever watch ECW? XPW? The incident with Pricilla Kelly? Why was there no outcry for her to be blacklisted? Women have basically had lesbian softcore sex in the ring and that's been celebrated and cheered for but why when it's men doing some sexually obscene, homoeroticm it's considered so appalling they should be blacklisted? just lol not condoning this, as I think it's trashy wrestling and should be criticized but the notion that "they should be blacklisted" or "this is destroying the wrestling industry" is silly. It's one of many, many things in wrestling of the current era that's bringing it down and making it not taken seriously but it's not like some big thing that deserves this amount of attention or outrage. Especially since these guys are indy geeks nobody is paying much attention to and most would even notice this happened if not for the outrage.


Please point me to the ECW episode where a simulated rape/sexual assault occurred.

This isn't homoeroticism. This is someone resembling a minor being forced by a homosexual competitor to blow a fake penis.

Two guys making out on a gay friendly show? Nobody would've cared.



El Hammerstone said:


> It certainly doesn't do the gay community any favors; it pretty much paints them as crazed sex maniacs, and I know of a number of gay wrestlers that in no way fit that mold or desire to.


I've never met a gay guy who wants to force feed dildos to people.

I'm sure it's insulting to the gay community.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm now finding out a man dressed as a sex doll was involved.
> 
> View attachment 92162


But you missed the fun part 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315118005723033600


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The_It_Factor said:


> I mean, if it was a gay pride wrestling event, it’s kinda par for the course. You ever been to a gay pride parade? you’ll undoubtedly see at least one dude with a dog collar around another dude’s neck while wearing a latex suit.


Yes, I have; I've also been to 3 showings of the Rocky Horror Picture show. This doesn't offend me personally, but if this information makes it to the wrong people, it could be bad for AEW if not Marko himself.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

This thread just smells of soy


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

bdon said:


> After #SpeakingOut, you almost have to shitcan he and/or Janela for this. There are too many people who are forced to do this kind of shit by their superiors for AEW to overlook it. Be the beacon of hope the wrestling industry needs.


I agree. Marko Stunt and Joey Janela need to be shitcanned by AEW for this.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

El Hammerstone said:


> Yes, I have; I've also been to 3 showings of the Rocky Horror Picture show. This doesn't offend me personally, but if this information makes it to the wrong people, it could be bad for AEW if not Marko himself.


Very true


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

if this show was for a gay wrestling event, that's even less reason to be this fussed for it. its meant specifically for a gay audience and they're doing trashy wrestling like Joey Ryan. still feel the overreaction is silly. Trying to "cancel" someone for this I mean. why , when Lars Sullivan is still employed after doing gay porn and Brian Cage, Tony Neese and lots of others have done fetish wrestling videos as well as women have done that? 

as I said nobody would notice this outside of this small gay fanbase and the people at the indy show had people not act so outraged


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Botchy SinCara said:


> This thread just smells of soy


Botchy SinCara blindly defending AEW and it's employees

I'm shocked


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Krin said:


> Vince also wanted to do an angle where he was the one who impregnated his own daughter.
> 
> and the incident he did with Trish forcing her to stip down and bark like a dog was basically sexual assault and not that less obscene than the thing you're describing. also viscera's move, if you remember he basically almost rapes his opponent and humiliates them by humping them. And do you remember when Batista kayfabe sodomize Rob Conway with a flag pole? Lita's retirement involving vibrators and dildos
> 
> ...


Different times. People on Twitter weren´t actively looking for something to be upset about. There was a rape scene in GOT season one, and some of the actors not directly involved with it found it degrading and hard to watch, yet I never saw one single fan (or whatever name you use) complain about it... And that was 2011..


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Krin said:


> if this show was for a gay wrestling event, that's even less reason to be this fussed for it. its meant specifically for a gay audience and they're doing trashy wrestling like Joey Ryan. still feel the overreaction is silly. Trying to "cancel" someone for this I mean. why , when Lars Sullivan is still employed after doing gay porn and Brian Cage, Tony Neese and lots of others have done fetish wrestling videos as well as women have done that?
> 
> as I said nobody would notice this outside of this small gay fanbase and the people at the indy show had people not act so outraged


Fetish wrestling isn't comparable to simulating oral rape.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> Different times. People on Twitter weren´t actively looking for something to be upset about. There was a rape scene in GOT season one, and some of the actors not directly involved with it found it degrading and hard to watch, yet I never saw one single fan (or whatever name you use) complain about it... And that was 2011..


there are all sorts of degrading things in wrestling. was Ric Flair's son's death using in angle without his consent appropriate? no, and that's on the same level as shocking and tasteless as this. The issue is, and the reason people are so deeply offended by this, is because it's involving men doing something gay and sexually obscene. Guarantee if it was 2 females in the same match, people wouldn't be nearly as pressed (it would still draw negative attention, just not to the point of fans wanting the person cancelled) 

and again, not condoning this, it's trashy but doesn't call for "cancelling" someone. Brian Cage is also aew talent has lots of fetish videos wrestling men in underwear and can even accepts money to do fetish domination wrestling with fans. does this also call for cancelling? where would you draw the line ?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fetish wrestling isn't comparable to simulating oral rape.


this is a trashy indy fed nobody cares about. If it was on mainstream television, I could understand the outcry.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Krin said:


> there are all sorts of degrading things in wrestling. was Ric Flair's son's death using in angle without his consent appropriate? no, and that's on the same level as shocking and tasteless as this. The issue is, and the reason people are so deeply offended by this, is because it's involving men doing something gay and sexually obscene. Guarantee if it was 2 females in the same match, people wouldn't be nearly as pressed (it would still draw negative attention, just not to the point of fans wanting the person cancelled)
> 
> and again, not condoning this, it's trashy but doesn't call for "cancelling" someone. Brian Cage is also aew talent has lots of fetish videos wrestling men in underwear and can even accepts money to do fetish domination wrestling with fans. does this also call for cancelling? where would you draw the line ?


If Penelope Ford tried to force feed a dildo to Shida it'd still be just as anger inducing.

It's not the male male thing that's an issue. The issue is it shits on wrestling and it resembles a rape


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

HugoCortez said:


> Uuups, my bad, meant to say vitriolic or all hot and bothered.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Karen thread, also funny how the cuck Cornette gets easily offended xDDD.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Ehh, i don't see how this a big issue at all, long as everyone involved was cool with it. I've seen way worse shit in a wrestling ring and that gets a pass.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Krin said:


> there are all sorts of degrading things in wrestling. was Ric Flair's son's death using in angle without his consent appropriate? no, and that's on the same level as shocking and tasteless as this. The issue is, and the reason people are so deeply offended by this, is because it's involving men doing something gay and sexually obscene. Guarantee if it was 2 females in the same match, people wouldn't be nearly as pressed (it would still draw negative attention, just not to the point of fans wanting the person cancelled)
> 
> and again, not condoning this, it's trashy but doesn't call for "cancelling" someone. Brian Cage is also aew talent has lots of fetish videos wrestling men in underwear and can even accepts money to do fetish domination wrestling with fans. does this also call for cancelling? where would you draw the line ?


I never said I wanted them cancelled -In fact, I said we can complain all we want, but the only ones who can change it is the wrestlers who work such events.. Or AEW management who can decide they don´t want to be affiliated with such things. But that´s not very likely, given they´re "inclusive" and all. Moxley was on the card too. (not the gay event, but it was a part of "The collective")
My response to you was directly meant at your remarks about WWE trashy content -Metoo or Speakout wasn´t a thing then.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Surprised to see that dildo was legit taller than Marko Stunt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the indies


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Welcome to the indies


Even the most offensive Indy in my state doesn't get this bad


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Like Chip said, its stimulating rape. I can see how it can affect AEW in a negative way. The fact that there is people actually defending this is fucking insane to me.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sammy Guevara got suspended for a rape joke,aew put themselves in a very tough position if this story gains any traction.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

As a gay person that event looks problematic as fuck to me HOWEVER this is largely just another case of the usual suspects being dramatic as fuck making a mountain out of a molehill. This is a low rent indy, this is not going to be picked up by "Mainstream" Outlets, none of this hurts wrestling anymore than it has been.None of the other gay wrestlers out there will be affected by any of this. This is yet again much ado about nothing.

Sometimes I feel like people look for shit to be angry about.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Even the most offensive Indy in my state doesn't get this bad



I aint saying its good,Just ya indy shows do to that whatever to get a reaction. Thankfully the higher up better ones are not like that and good !


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> As a gay person that event looks problematic as fuck to me HOWEVER this is largely just another case of the usual suspects being dramatic as fuck making a mountain out of a molehill. This is a low rent indy, this is not going to be picked up by "Mainstream" Outlets, none of this hurts wrestling anymore than it has been.None of the other gay wrestlers out there will be affected by any of this. This is yet again much ado about nothing.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like people look for shit to be angry about.


Is it really a low rent Indy when the weekend featured a heap of AEW talents and was promoted by an AEW wrestler?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Swan-San said:


> This isn't wrestling, this is basically the circus disguised as wrestling.


The circus requires incredible skill and choreography. That's just a self harm freakshow.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is it really a low rent Indy when the weekend featured a heap of AEW talents and was promoted by an AEW wrestler?


Even if it's not this is still nothing to get pissy over. Quit the damn dramatics for once.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The lesson of #speakingout and #metoo is to ignore these troll movements. These nazis would have it so the internet is scrubbed of movies like Evil Dead because there is a rape scene. Get over it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is what happens when you let marks into the business.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

He and joey are idiots because if anything, they're representatives of aew pulling shit like this. If aew loses sponsors over nonsense like this,...


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> This is what happens when you let marks into the business.


There was always marks. Then they'd run into guys like Road Warriors, Andre, Steiner Brothers, Vader etc. So they either shit their pants and fucked off to a day job or fell in line and got squashed at a weekend taping. Then the Attitude Era, ECW and Insane Clown Posse encouraged slobs and misfits to put on their own show. Then smartphones, broadband and HD and 8mpx cameras made it ridiculously easy to show your show to the world. Didn't help that the legit badasses went into MMA.

Why Tony Khan wants to employ them is a mystery.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When did this shit happen with a dildo in the fucking ring?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> This is what happens when you let marks into the business.


There are countless stories from the past regarding bodybuilder types getting into the business with an arrogant attitude, until meeting up with a gritty veteran who puts them in their place, causing many of them to tuck their tails and fuck off for good. I have no doubt these bodybuilder types would bully the shit out of most locker rooms today.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Circus isn't offensive either


 The circus is 100x more offensive to me than this talentless little twat being simulated raped...those animals have no choice...this doesn't offend me at all but if it gets this pathetic little dead fetus in a jar off my TV then I hope it pisses off AEW mgmt


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

It’s amazing how triggered some people get. 

If you’re that offended by this, just boycott AEW. Put your money where your mouth is and just boycott it.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

Chip crys more than my newborn.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

This doesn't make him a piece of shit. Its offensive south Park shit but doesn't make him on the same level as a child molester or like Ted Bundy.

They will cop the well deserved flak and we will all move on. He doesn't need to be cancelled for this. 

And I hate them both. The wrestling industry will be fine.


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Chip is right. 

This is bullshit.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> There are countless stories from the past regarding bodybuilder types getting into the business with an arrogant attitude, until meeting up with a gritty veteran who puts them in their place, causing many of them to tuck their tails and fuck off for good. I have no doubt these bodybuilder types would bully the shit out of most locker rooms today.


High school kids could bully a lot of the locker rooms today. Seriously, an in shape 14-15 year old JV basketball or football player, a kid who maybe is on the wrestling team, or hell, just a kid who just messes around in the weight room could potato the fuck out of about half the "boys" in the business nowadays. I mean, it's infested with guys who look like children and act like bitches, like OC, Adam Cole, Marko Stunt, etc. They get mad when no one takes them seriously, but they don't even take the business seriously. They wouldn't even be fit to be local job guys in any other era, yet they're on national TV. Absolute embarrassment.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Lars Sullivan is going to sue for gimmick infringement.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm not into Marko Stunt at all, and I'm surprised that watching this sort of thing is what the gays are into, but if the audience like it, more power to them. Unless you're spending your time watching gay pride wrestling events it doesn't really affect you.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Can he deepthroat is the question.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Here´s the context.


Wait, this happened a little over a week ago?

Holy shit, Marko and Janela are stupid af. I thought this happened years ago when I first checked this thread.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Waiting for AEW to respond with something like this - 

We haven't seen the event, but we spoke to Marko and he assures us that it wasn't a sexual object, but merely a can of coke with a straw, his partner was trying to give him a drink as he was dehydrated in the ring. We have agreed with the gay community that we will donate ticket sales of the next Dynamite to the next Pride event that enters (really small obscure Town)....


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> Like Chip said, its stimulating rape. I can see how it can affect AEW in a negative way. The fact that there is people actually defending this is fucking insane to me.


Neah it will get swept under the rug like the Sammy case, Excalibur, Jericho, Darby, Janela and all the other cases.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Imagine if the Katie Vick angle happened in 2020. Some fans would probably have a stroke.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Imagine if the Katie Vick angle happened in 2020. Some fans would probably have a stroke.


It was horrible then, it would be horrible now, it would be horrible forever. As a fan who was watching live then, I absolutely hated that crap. It did nothing positive for anyone's character and no one would ever defend it today. Horrible on all levels. Jelly is basically the Katie Vick of the current garbage talent.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I’m looking forward to the next dynamite when Jurassic Express come out and the casuals think ‘These 2 guys look good, oh wait a minute, isn’t that the little dildo boy with them? They must be trash like him’

#DildoStunt


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

"simulate an act of rape" lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hopefully this is the end of them in AEW and wrestling in general.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

His opponent is Effy. He's a very good dude.
I don't see the problem since both were okay with this.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

not a fan of either


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Please point me to the ECW episode where a simulated rape/sexual assault occurred.
> 
> This isn't homoeroticism. This is someone resembling a minor being forced by a homosexual competitor to blow a fake penis.
> 
> ...


I'm gay and I'm not insulted by the segment. You are just angry that it is between two men and not two women or a woman and a man.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> *I'm gay* and I'm not insulted by the segment. You are just angry that it is between two men and not two women or a woman and a man.


Eli Drake Fan lives on through Darren


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’m looking forward to the next dynamite when Jurassic Express come out and the casuals think ‘These 2 guys look good, oh wait a minute, isn’t that the little dildo boy with them? They must be trash like him’
> 
> #DildoStunt


Dildo boy would be a good new nickname although a bit high school.



Darren Criss said:


> I'm gay and I'm not insulted by the segment. You are just angry that it is between two men and not two women or a woman and a man.


Bruh, it could be anyone. Kip Sabian could beat the fuck out of Penelope and force her to do that and I'd call it out.

Imagine the outrage if it were Kip and Penelope btw


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I just watched it on YouTube. It was a comedy match in an indy show. I didn’t see anyone outraged or screaming in horror.

I’m pretty sure the fans in attendance didn’t think they were witnessing an actual sexual assault.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> I just watched it on YouTube. It was a comedy match in an indy show. I didn’t see anyone outraged or screaming in horror.
> 
> I’m pretty sure the fans in attendance didn’t think they were witnessing an actual sexual assault.


Well yeah, the fans in attendance are into it for whatever reason. AEW fans generally are cretins at least from what I've seen from their live shots and my own personal experiences at Indy shows so of course they love wrestler a beating up wrestler b and forcing a blowjob.

Normal people don't see this shit as normal, friend.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well yeah, the fans in attendance are into it for whatever reason. AEW fans generally are cretins at least from what I've seen from their live shots and my own personal experiences at Indy shows so of course they love wrestler a beating up wrestler b and forcing a blowjob.
> 
> Normal people don't see this shit as normal, friend.


Lol! What in pro wrestling is “normal”?

Seriously, Chip. If this little thing is enough to set you off, maybe pro wrestling isn’t for you. Companies past and present have a history of doing tasteless angles and stunts. You should launch a crusade against the entire industry and try to shut it down.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Some people will really defend anything. Other promotions doing horrible/tasteless shit doesn’t justify Joey Janela and Marko Stunt doing this. It’s completely tone-deaf and arrogant to do this sort of thing in 2020, and it’s frankly arrogant of all involved.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol. What a dumb thread.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

No reason to defend him here (or at all). He's an embarrassment and should've been fired a long time ago. Disgusting little twat. 
But that won't happen 'cause he's a good pal with Jericho and TK.

The Indies are so shit atm. The Generico's, Steen's and Richards' are being replaced by shitheads like Joey Ryan, EFFY, Warhorse and Janela.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont want to comment on the actual scene, because well I dont care enough, but if any AEW advertiser gets to see this, this can have financial consequences for AEW. I dont think this is what any AEW fan wants.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> Lol! What in pro wrestling is “normal”?
> 
> Seriously, Chip. If this little thing is enough to set you off, maybe pro wrestling isn’t for you. Companies past and present have a history of doing tasteless angles and stunts. You should launch a crusade against the entire industry and try to shut it down.


Yeah, pro wrestling isn't for me because I didn't enjoy 5 blown spots, a run in from a fucking sex doll and a dildo ejaculating into another wrestlers face whilst performing other sex acts on one another (Marko bit Effy's dick, spanked him and gagged him). Maybe if YOU like this wrestling isn't for YOU.

Oh by the way they mentioned AEW and TNT like ten times and a hearty old "Fuck Jim Cornette" for the irrelevant old man who lives rent free in their heads.

Legit fuck this company and anyone involved in this horseshit. Marko should be done in the business after this.

I'm glad Bill Dundee slapped him.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dildo boy would be a good new nickname although a bit high school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s definitely a gap in the merch market for a ‘Marko Stunt Fun Size Dildo‘

Just imagine a crowd of 10,000 strong waving them like lightsabers as he enters the ring


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Post this outrage on every social media page belonging to AEW, EVPs, TNT, Tony Khan. reply to every tweet and insta post.
Posting on WF will not result in change.


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

Meh. There are enough real things to get upset about when it comes to AEW and particularly Marko Stunt. 

I find it unfortunate that in a world where a character who unequivocally does not fit the TV show in which he features, the most compelling, convincing argument to see him gone is a fairly transparent appeal to the hypersensitive bullies who currently seek to run the world.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Post this outrage on every social media page belonging to AEW, EVPs, TNT, Tony Khan. reply to every tweet and insta post.
> Posting on WF will not result in change.


It will. Someone over there reads the forum. They've stolen ideas from here before


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

In “All In,” didn’t Hangman wrestle Joey Ryan, and get carried away by a bunch of human dildos?

This is “Jazminator,” by the way. I accidentally logged out and wound up having to sign up again.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It will. Someone over there reads the forum. They've stolen ideas from here before


Lmao.

if nobody (especially the snowflake generation) picks up on this, they won’t do anything.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Chip, I can only see the thread, not your posts. How that is possible though...? 

After reading about this elsewhere, I can say that, yes, this was/is stupid. Stupid dumb, to be more accurate.

Do I care? No. Does it offend me? No. Will this make him any less hated than he already is? No. Will you finally  "stop watching AEW", now that this incident has come to-light? No. Will it stop you from replying to any further "Marko Stunt" posts? No. Is this incident worse, than any of the other incidents you've been vocal about? No. Did Marko actually "do" the spot that you're so incensed about? No. Was he "raped"? No. Was he forced to do the match and/or spot? No. Will any of this matter in the bigger picture? No. Again, you have to choose a side in this argument.

The haters claim that AEW has no fanbase - just "neckbeards", "crappy" TV ratings, just a blip on the world of wrestling's radar, is a niche of a niche, if you're a fan of pro-wrestling - AEW is not the alternative sports-based promotion, indie backyard wrestling with a bigger budget, no one watches wrestling in today's TV market anyway, etc.

Now, if no one is watching, other than the "neckbeards", or nobody knows who or what AEW is, if no "pro-wrestling fan" cares about what they do, will any of this matter in the bigger picture? So which is it?

AEW doesn't have enough mainstream exposure, so this "incident" won't mean much of anything
OR
AEW has enough viewers, is mainstream, some may be offended, so this "incident" should be taken seriously

Either way, you've got to choose. However, you must combine the basis of your own overall opinions of AEW the past year and of this particular "incident" now, to solidify that opinion. I'm flipping your own script, using everything you've said about AEW previously.

Is AEW big/popular enough and should take action, or, is AEW small/unpopular enough and no action should be taken?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Someone over there reads the forum. They've stolen ideas from here before


OMG.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

If this were, say, MJF who was the culprit instead of Marko, would Chip still be triggered? I doubt it.

He just hates Marko.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> In “All In,” didn’t Hangman wrestle Joey Ryan, and get carried away by a bunch of human dildos?
> 
> This is “Jazminator,” by the way. I accidentally logged out and wound up having to sign up again.


Jazminator is short for Jasmine? Who knew who knew



Garty said:


> Chip, I can only see the thread, not your posts. How that is possible though...?
> 
> After reading about this elsewhere, I can say that, yes, this was/is stupid. Stupid dumb, to be more accurate.
> 
> ...


Cut the shit Garty, you don't have any of us blocked and never have.



JasmineAEW said:


> OMG.


Bdon will tell you. It was his idea they took.

Tell em Bdon


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> If this were, say, MJF who was the culprit instead of Marko, would Chip still be triggered? I doubt it.
> 
> He just hates Marko.


I'd be angrier because I actually like MJF and would expect much better


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jazminator is short for Jasmine? Who knew who knew


In other forums, I’ve been known to be pretty nasty when I get riled up. Jasmine + Terminator = Jazminator.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd be angrier because I actually like MJF and would expect much better


Fair enough.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Even if it's not this is still nothing to get pissy over. Quit the damn dramatics for once.


This, sure its tacky gutter shit but the over dramatic outrage of it is little worse than the self centred twitter mob of wrestling fans that demand everything to be cancelled that easily offends them.

There's been too much daft shit in wrestling to start throwing a hissy fit over this, just ignore it or change the channel like any normal person would.

And to think this guy that has time to makes this nonsense false outrage thread supposedly has his own indy wrestling fed when he reeks of a basement dwelling dude that obsesses over wrestling way too much to a point of it being unhealthy.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

It is nothing to do with AEW haters

I think AEW treats its talent very fairly to allow it to do Indie bookings whilst working for a National Wrestling company with a TV deal

However as with any job in terms of your contract you cannot portray your employer or do things that portray your employer in a negative light, think we have seen people fired for saying things on FB and sharing YouTube videos

So I think Stunt and Janela need to deeply explain their actions as what they have done brings AEW into disrepute


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> This, sure its tacky gutter shit but the over dramatic outrage of it is little worse than the self centred twitter mob of wrestling fans that demand everything to be cancelled that easily offends them.
> 
> There's been too much daft shit in wrestling to start throwing a hissy fit over this, just ignore it or change the channel like any normal person would.
> 
> And to think this guy that has time to makes this nonsense false outrage thread supposedly has his own indy wrestling fed when he reeks of a basement dwelling dude that obsesses over wrestling way too much to a point of it being unhealthy.


Dizzie, Dizzie, Dizzie.

First, I can't run my own indy wrestling fed right now because of the global pandemic that is occurring but as always you can dig through the people that have verified it. @bdon @Two Sheds @Cult03 and @El Hammerstone all can confirm and have done so in the past.

Second, I wrote the post whilst I was at work. I work 12 hour days and I have down time at my job.

Third, basement dwelling I'd disagree with. I've got a cool girlfriend and we've got a two bedroom apartment together. I sleep in a big bed with my future wife. You?

I will give you obsessed/very passionate about wrestling though


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

JasmineAEW said:


> If this were, say, MJF who was the culprit instead of Marko, would Chip still be triggered? I doubt it.
> 
> He just hates Marko.


I can see the upset around this - it does make pro-wrestling look like a joke. And when connected to a national promotion like AEW, it’s not a very good look.
However making a very angry thread on WF will amount to nothing. Get it posted on social media. Let others start running with it.

if you think most recently, the outrage around Sony allowing players to record chats on PS4 so they can monitor. That received a ton of outrage on social media, resulting in Sony acknowledging it and saying they will change it.

Nothing will happen to Marko realistically, but AEW may tell their wrestlers to not get involved in dumb shit when wrestling elsewhere. And to be honest, it makes sense. I guess this is one of the reasons why VKM doesn’t allow his wrestlers to wrestle for other promotions.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So, I listened to Cornette review this and I got fired up about it. Apparently Marko Stunt at the same card Orange Cassidy got a "road warrior pop" (Ha) was involved in a match where his opponent tried to force him to fellate a dildo in the middle of the ring.
> 
> I'm not going to yell or shout about it because Cornette already did that but I wanted to point out a few things.
> 
> ...


 - Maybe you should stop listening to Cornette, he is making you angry and irrational because anyone who would cite this has-been to justify an adult themed wrestling show is either not clever or a staggering hypocrite! With the recent allegations on Cornette and his wife forcing wrestlers to adhere to their fetishes and using this to attack what is essentially kayfabe is the dumbest thing I have ever heard. 

While were at it check out ISW (Incredibility Strange Wrestling), something Cornette knew about and his wife was heavily involved in. Abortions, drug use and urination were common themes of this lovely little promotion! But....but...Janela....but...but...Stunt!

Another desperate anti AEW thread by a well known AEW hater using faux outrage to justify his hatred and a bunch of Jim Cornette loving hypocrites.

- It's staggering that you have 18 likes by offended forum members, some of who are big WWE fans, y'know WWE! where the CEO sold steroids to the wrestlers (one famous case didn't end there well), deals with the biggest terrorist state on the planet, uses PR to exploit children with cancer, exploits labour laws and bullied an ex employee into suicide so she wouldn't whistle blow on her torture and rape while working for WWE. You people really need to prioritize your moral compass. 

- I'm stunned that the moderators on this site don't see you as everyone else on here - a huge troll!


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> I can see the upset around this - it does make pro-wrestling look like a joke. And when connected to a national promotion like AEW, it’s not a very good look.
> However making a very angry thread on WF will amount to nothing. Get it posted on social media. Let others start running with it.
> 
> if you think most recently, the outrage around Sony allowing players to record chats on PS4 so they can monitor. That received a ton of outrage on social media, resulting in Sony acknowledging it and saying they will change it.
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

JasmineAEW said:


> Very well said.


I mean it’s clear the thread was made in bias and to excuse the irrational hatred for Stunt. Right idea wrong energy and wrong execution.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

> - it does make pro-wrestling look like a joke


PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING HAS ALWAYS BEEN A JOKE AND ALWAYS WILL BE A JOKE. Do you people not realize that? You're a fan of the carnival complete with freaks and people pulling strings. How can you possibly take wrestling seriously as anything? Imagine how an outsider looks at it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

It's stupid and another one of those moments AEW fans need to just say "yeah, probably shouldn't have done that" but instead will argue it to death. Why? Defending this is stupid


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

I wasn't particularly bothered by the "oral rape" aspect of it. Just that it looks fuckin stupid to a casual and a key way of turning people off the product. We don't need this shit.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim is that you!?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

CovidFan said:


> PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING HAS ALWAYS BEEN A JOKE AND ALWAYS WILL BE A JOKE. Do you people not realize that? You're a fan of the carnival complete with freaks and people pulling strings. How can you possibly take wrestling seriously as anything? Imagine how an outsider looks at it.


That’s not true. The attitude era was watched by everyone and their grandmother. It is since then that pro-wrestling has become niche and out of touch with society.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

dubgolddam12 said:


> The world is too sensitive now of days didn’t here shit when Vince a McMahon had the “KISS MY ASS CLUB”



this isnt a cancel culture thing this is a "these marks in the ring are ruining my favorite thing" thing


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

yeahright2 said:


> Put him in a stable with the Tampon Girl and Joey Ryan.. AKA the Dick Flipper.
> I don´t get offended by any of that stuff, but it´s embarrassing to the industry as a whole. And as someone above pointed out -in these #speakout or #metoo times, it shows a poor lack of judgement from Stunt, his opponent and Janela.
> 
> *I haven´t watched that "match" and I don´t intend to, but Marko escaped gagging on the dildo by making it squirt. .The whole thing was masked as a pro-gay event..Because apparently gay men loves getting objects down their throats..?*
> ...



i been being called a homophobic bi dude for pointing this shit out precisely about sonny kiss..


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LongPig666 said:


> - Maybe you should stop listening to Cornette, he is making you angry and irrational because anyone who would cite this has-been to justify an adult themed wrestling show is either not clever or a staggering hypocrite! With the recent allegations on Cornette and his wife forcing wrestlers to adhere to their fetishes and using this to attack what is essentially kayfabe is the dumbest thing I have ever heard.
> 
> While were at it check out ISW (Incredibility Strange Wrestling), something Cornette knew about and his wife was heavily involved in. Abortions, drug use and urination were common themes of this lovely little promotion! But....but...Janela....but...but...Stunt!
> 
> ...


I listen to Cornette because he's entertaining, how can you even suggest he's a has-been when my dude has a few hundred thousand listeners weekly and is regularly brought up by your favourite AEW heroes. Even the Effy Vs Marko Stunt match had a "FUCK JIM CORNETTE" in it.

Not faux outrage, legitimate outrage. Again, I run a traditional style professional wrestling company, I have a Lou Thesz autograph in my LIVING ROOM, I have the traditional NWA World Champions and their memorabilia inside my home, I watch territory style wrestling a lot and love it. It's genuine outrage because this business is such a beautiful thing but we have clowns like Marko shitting on it and fans like you trying to justify it.

And why? Your point about the WWE kind of shows it. You hate Vince and the WWE so absolutely anything these idiots do including legitimately performing sex acts on one another in a wrestling ring will be swept under the rug because McMahon bad.

The final thing, I think this board needs to stop labelling me a troll. I've been here regularly posting since March which is 7 months now. Not once have I ever wink winked at being a troll, not once have I slipped up and accidentally praised something I'm "supposed" to hate and it's not like I'm even part of the minority anymore with my views because most people agree with me now. Who am I trolling? People like you whose usernames I don't even recognise?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

stew mack said:


> i been being called a homophobic bi dude for pointing this shit out precisely about sonny kiss..


I watched the match it certainly wasn't in tribute to gay people. Sonny is an insult as well which is a shame because he's genuinely engaging and fun to listen to when he isn't forced to have his entire identity be "flamboyant gay dude"


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Krin said:


> I mean, this is far from the first time something like this has happened in wrestling. Ever watch ECW? XPW? The incident with Pricilla Kelly? Why was there no outcry for her to be blacklisted? *Women have basically had lesbian softcore sex in the ring and that's been celebrated and cheered for but why when it's men doing some sexually obscene, homoeroticm it's considered so appalling they should be blacklisted?* just lol not condoning this, as I think it's trashy wrestling and should be criticized but the notion that "they should be blacklisted" or "this is destroying the wrestling industry" is silly. It's one of many, many things in wrestling of the current era that's bringing it down and making it not taken seriously but it's not like some big thing that deserves this amount of attention or outrage. Especially since these guys are indy geeks nobody is paying much attention to and most would even notice this happened if not for the outrage.



to be fair to me, i hate that shit as well... and no one gets more shit for their sport being "gay" than wrestling fans... so in my opinion we should try to stay away from that shite... if i wanted to see a twink get abused id watch a brent corrigan video


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> OMG.





Chip Chipperson said:


> Jazminator is short for Jasmine? Who knew who knew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s true. I was pissed that Matt Hardy was forcing people to sell his teleportation as it still is the most selfish thing I’ve ever seen in wrestling. Like “hey guys, I suck, will you sell that I now suddenly have superpowers?”

So, I suggested Kenny Omega or Jericho telling Hardy they now have lasers that shoot out of their eyes, and he has to sell his death by lasers.

That was on Wednesday. On the following Monday’s BTE in a skit with Private Party during quarantine, a teddy bear shot lasers out of his eyes killing Private Party’s opponent.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm more offended that Lance Archer actually sold for this clown rather than someone "made" him suck a dildo. It's still incredibly dumb and stupid for Stunt to patriciate in an angle like this given the whole speaking out hashtag but I'm not sure I'd call the man a piece of shit. 

With that said.. Marko Stunt the wrestler is just awful. He will never do anything to make me think less of him as a wrestler. He offers absolutely nothing of value to any wrestling promotion and along with michael nakazawa are the two worst things going in wrestling.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> I mean, if it was a gay pride wrestling event, it’s kinda par for the course. You ever been to a gay pride parade? you’ll undoubtedly see at least one dude with a dog collar around another dude’s neck while wearing a latex suit.



thanks, i fucking hate it more than probably anything in the world


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> As a gay person that event looks problematic as fuck to me HOWEVER this is largely just another case of the usual suspects being dramatic as fuck making a mountain out of a molehill. This is a low rent indy, this is not going to be picked up by "Mainstream" Outlets, none of this hurts wrestling anymore than it has been.None of the other gay wrestlers out there will be affected by any of this. This is yet again much ado about nothing.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like people look for shit to be angry about.



dude but is it not a bit of a joke when guys like sonny kiss act in a way thats a homophobes idea of a homosexual? like if they wanted positive reputation... WHY THE FUCK DID THEY NOT GO OUT AND GET PARROW?!


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Darren Criss said:


> I'm gay and I'm not insulted by the segment. You are just angry that it is between two men and not two women or a woman and a man.









0:10


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LongPig666 said:


> - Maybe you should stop listening to Cornette, he is making you angry and irrational because anyone who would cite this has-been to justify an adult themed wrestling show is either not clever or a staggering hypocrite! With the recent allegations on Cornette and his wife forcing wrestlers to adhere to their fetishes and using this to attack what is essentially kayfabe is the dumbest thing I have ever heard.
> 
> While were at it check out ISW (Incredibility Strange Wrestling), something Cornette knew about and his wife was heavily involved in. Abortions, drug use and urination were common themes of this lovely little promotion! But....but...Janela....but...but...Stunt!
> 
> ...


Holy shit, this post is actual insanity.

Much love to the people fighting the good fight.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

If you consider wrestling a form of entertainment then why be bothered? Are there not scenes in TV shows or movies about that show people be abused sexually?

Do I think its disgusting? Yes. Is OP being a bit overdramatic? Yes

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm not offended but it's definitely embarrassing. It just screams of uncool people trying to play wrestling.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, this post is actual insanity.
> 
> Much love to the people fighting the good fight.


What good fight is that?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing Marko come out for Jungle Boys entrance on Wednesday. By next week no one will be talking about this. Markonis not getting fired and there is no backlash for this. Just fake outrage. Kinda sad really.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's crazy some dislike Chip so much they just can't call a bad look a bad look. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Stunt is a piece of shit. For this crap he will still have a job in AEW along with Janela.

Both pieces of trash.

Hope AEW does get backlash for this.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Another example of the wrestling Indy scene being shit nowadays. All the bad humour and crass bullshit. Just wished a major company like AEW would stay away from it and not have their people participate or hire people that come from that environment.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> It's crazy some dislike Chip so much they just can't call a bad look a bad look.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk



ironically, this is how the IWC tends to treat jim cornette in general!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Looking forward to seeing Marko come out for Jungle Boys entrance on Wednesday. By next week no one will be talking about this. Markonis not getting fired and there is no backlash for this. Just fake outrage. Kinda sad really.


He might not. I heard he’s injured. I mean tbh this isn’t even an issue with Marko. Goofballs have existed decades before this and will continue decades after. The thread is targeted incorrrctly. It should be targeted at AEWs lenience around booking outside of the promotion.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

It would be like Christmas coming early to find out Marko and Janela were let go after this stunt. Come on Tony, do something good for once.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Its pure trash, I agree. All involved should be fired and sent back to the Indys.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If this was recent then yes, Marko should be definitely warned or put into some sort of fucking meeting. He's on national TV and kids are probably into this clown and he goes around wrestling near dildos. Even Sonny Kiss has more class. That's crazy.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

This is a massive over reaction, and a real stretch to call this mimicking an act of rape. The over the top, manufactured outrage phrased as "OMG I JUST FOUND OUT THAT THEY ACTUALLY HAD THIS AS WELL" ... come on.

A guy dressed as a sex doll is extremely weak sauce compared with anything that Dustin Rhodes wore in the ring after his first stint with the gold body suit. I don't see Rhodes being cancelled.

The fact that people will in one breath stick up for wrestling being glorified violence for entertainment, but then switch to calling for people's heads on pikes because the violence involved a dildo is ridiculous. If THAT is your "line", the problem is more in your head than in the ring.

This wasn't a kids show, and the whole event had a homoerotic theme. If your problem is with the possibility that a kid might see a dildo, I have some REALLY disturbing news for you concerning the presence of unlimited, free porn on the internet ...


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont understand the reactions from the AEW hardcore fans in here. Even if Chip is overreacting, AEW is on national TV dependent on advertising money. If this makes the round, do you guys think the advertisers will be happy having the same guy on a TV show they are advertising on? And if advertisers decide not to pay for being shown on AEW they are losing (in the worst case all) money and this can also affect the other things like second tv show etc...

Of course you can say that Chip is "overreacting", but saying things like "grow a pair" or "SJW bullshit", this can get your favorite wrestling show canned...Dont understand why you act like this is nothing.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> If this was recent then yes, Marko should be definitely warned or put into some sort of fucking meeting. He's on national TV and kids are probably into this clown and he goes around wrestling near dildos. Even Sonny Kiss has more class. That's crazy.


Happened on October 10th, I'd say just over a week ago is pretty recent.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Remember when Joey Janela used his employer’s television special and first slot on B/R Live to break the reality of the show and slander someone who doesn’t even work for the promotion?

#SloppyShop


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Remember when Joey Janela used his employer’s television special and first slot on B/R Live to break the reality of the show and slander someone who doesn’t even work for the promotion?
> 
> #SloppyShop


No, I was assured no one in wrestling today cared about Jim Cornette other than everyone in the company who listens to his shows every week.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I wonder just how many viewers he does actually generate for them? It’d be pretty funny if AEW is getting all excited about numbers like 920k but 200k of those were ironically watching.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

Both shit wrestlers and a waste of AEW TV time.

But this thread is completely mental. And 26 people actually liked it. Which shows the amount of lunatics in this forum.

Fake outrage in an attempt to get two wrestlers you don't like blacklisted from wrestling.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

relax....get over it.
Its comedy... Its fake..no one was getting raped.
So a TV show or movie showing someone get sexually abused should be banned or cancelled


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> I wonder just how many viewers he does actually generate for them? It’d be pretty funny if AEW is getting all excited about numbers like 920k but 200k of those were ironically watching.


It is tough because Neilsen is about as reliable as political polls are. One person decides to go out to dinner for the night and there is a sudden dip. I would guess it is more people than most on here think though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jeripunk99 said:


> relax....get over it.
> Its comedy... Its fake..no one was getting raped.
> So a TV show or movie showing someone get sexually abused should be banned or cancelled


OK, now imagine a live studio audience cheering at the rape scene being aired.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The only defence people seem to have of this is “It doesn’t really matter.” No one can actually justify the content.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Two Sheds said:


> It is tough because Neilsen is about as reliable as political polls are. One person decides to go out to dinner for the night and there is a sudden dip. I would guess it is more people than most on here think though.


Very glad to have more people around here who get the issues with Nielsen ratings.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> The only defence people seem to have of this is “It doesn’t really matter.” No one can actually justify the content.


Diehards: "This is fine, remember Katie Vick?"

Everyone else: "We hated that crap too. Stop justifying bad behavior by pointing to other bad behavior."


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Two Sheds said:


> Diehards: "This is fine, remember Katie Vick?"
> 
> Everyone else: "We hated that crap too. Stop justifying bad behavior by pointing to other bad behavior."


Yesssss! Thank you. It’s crazy how many people point at WWE like it hasn’t been creatively panned for close to 20 years now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Yesssss! Thank you. It’s crazy how many people point at WWE like it hasn’t been creatively panned for close to 20 years now.


It is especially funny to me because so much of these insulting indy angles are EXACTLY like things Vince would do on his worst days. Desperate attempts to get people talking and to watch/click on links. So why do we need low budget WWE derivatives again?

Maybe we should ask this guy:


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Diehards: "This is fine, remember Katie Vick?"
> 
> Everyone else: "We hated that crap too. Stop justifying bad behavior by pointing to other bad behavior."


Thank you for addressing the elephant in the room, the only reason people remember Katie Vick was _because_ it was such a horrible idea it needed condemned, outside from some ironic liking about laughing how stupid it was to do I barely see anyone actually praising that segment.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Honestly, I am not offended, but then again, I have a really filthy sense of humor. Hell, I got a good laugh during Priscilla Kelly's tampon incident. Additionally, I do agree with a previous poster than people are too easily offended during this Me Too movement era, which I actually think is pretty sketchy, particularly since it has created an environment of guilt by accusation. Look at what happened to Enzo. People have become excessively muzzled and are essentially forbidden from saying or doing lots of things. I am not a fan of that.

That being said, I just took a look at the footage from this Marko Stunt match and I can see how people could be offended. I mean, seeing the dildo in the middle of the ring is definitely over the edge. I've read in this thread that this was at a gay wrestling event; I'm not sure how relevant this is since I've never been to a gay wrestling event and I'm not sure what goes on at one. Maybe it would be OK at such an event, I just don't know. 

At any rate, lots of crazy shit goes on at some of these Indy shows, particularly since they're not televised and often have more of niche and hardcore crowd. And although I can see how this could be offensive, I don't see it as a huge deal personally. I mean, I was a big fan of ECW and the Attitude Era and they pushed the envelope more than anybody.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Things like these and wrestlers like these in AEW is why the company is a joke. 

It will never seriosuly be a competitor to WWE with this fucking shit

Lets hope we get a true alternative not trash that AEW is putting out.

Guarantee TK will love this and things its "entertainment". CLOWN.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> I just watched it on YouTube. It was a comedy match in an indy show. I didn’t see anyone outraged or screaming in horror.
> 
> I’m pretty sure the fans in attendance didn’t think they were witnessing an actual sexual assault.


I am inclined to agree. I just watched it and it was more stupid and funny rather than vicious and offensive. Yeah, a comedy match. And yeah, nobody in the crowd seemed offended.

The issue of sponsors and AEW, that's something that could be debated I guess.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> It is especially funny to me because so much of these insulting indy angles are EXACTLY like things Vince would do on his worst days. Desperate attempts to get people talking and to watch/click on links. So why do we need low budget WWE derivatives again?
> 
> Maybe we should ask this guy:



this has been used like 10 times the past week and it still doesnt get old lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

stew mack said:


> this has been used like 10 times the past week and it still doesnt get old lmao


My favorite part is the woman "with" him shaking her head at the end and clearly questioning her life decisions.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> My favorite part is the woman "with" him shaking her head at the end and clearly questioning her life decisions.



why was he clapping like that? lmao at least they got somewhat of a crowd during the pandemic though!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bruh, it could be anyone. Kip Sabian could beat the fuck out of Penelope and force her to do that and I'd call it out.
> 
> Imagine the outrage if it were Kip and Penelope btw


You pretend to care about minorities only when something bothers you. If Penelope and Sabian are both okay with that, who am I to judge? Adults doing what they like as long as it's not illegal shouldn't be an issue. If you don't like it just don't watch it. I'm sure if it were Penelope and Sabian the comments would be "if it were two lgbt wrestlers everyone would be mad".


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

stew mack said:


> why was he clapping like that? lmao at least they got somewhat of a crowd during the pandemic though!


The important questions of our time. This guy will forever be known as "Jelly fan."


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Its not a matter of what show it was done at or even if you're offended. Its that it was done at a show that was promoted by and featured contracted AEW talent. If you dont see the issue with this, you're being obtuse just to be obtuse. Do you want AEW to actually become a national brand and grow or dont you? If you do, then you can't have them attached to shit like this. Its simple.

I think this is where the break lies between the AEW supermarks and the rest. Do you want the company to be as big as possible and appeal to older people and women and children, or do you just want it to be your little fanclub where they can just average 7-800k for their lifespan and you can brag about "the demo" on the internet, because anyone thats not a male 18-40 is just one of those "stupid WWE marks." Thats why this forum has so much complaining about AEW. Many of us thought we were getting a product that could maybe compete with WWE in 5 years, but its becoming more and more clear its just a circle jerk for 18-40 year old men with nothing better to do. And the fact Khan hasnt put his foot down against shit like this just drives that home.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Its not a matter of what show it was done at or even if you're offended. Its that it was done at a show that was promoted by and featured contracted AEW talent. If you dont see the issue with this, you're being obtuse just to be obtuse. Do you want AEW to actually become a national brand and grow or dont you? If you do, then you can't have them attached to shit like this. Its simple.
> 
> I think this is where the break lies between the AEW supermarks and the rest. Do you want the company to be as big as possible and appeal to older people and women and children, or do you just want it to be your little fanclub and they can just average 7-800k for their lifespan and you can brag about "the demo" on the internet, because anyone thats not a male 18-40 is just one of those "stupid WWE marks." Thats why this forum has so much complaining about AEW. Many of us thought we were getting a product that could maybe compete with WWE in 5 years, but its becoming more and more clear its just a circle jerk for 18-40 year old men with nothing better to do. And the fact Khan hasnt put his foot down against shit like this just drives that home.


The problem is that the thread title and OP was designed to invoke those sorts of responses. Now if it was you or I making this thread, we would talk about how it does not look good for AEW or pro wrestling rather than using it to attack Stunt and Janella for our own personal little man complex. I think you’d find it would be a better thread.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> You pretend to care about minorities only when something bothers you. If Penelope and Sabian are both okay with that, who am I to judge? Adults doing what they like as long as it's not illegal shouldn't be an issue. If you don't like it just don't watch it. I'm sure if it were Penelope and Sabian the comments would be "if it were two lgbt wrestlers everyone would be mad".


Read: "I am cool with domestic abuse angles. Now PLEASE stop watching."


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

A guy who looks like an 11 year old boy and who was nearly forced to deepthroat a dildo as as a spot is employed by a national promotion. Think about that. And people wonder who no one watches wrestling anymore. Because it's repulsive and unwatchable garbage.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I hope this is the last straw and TNT tells Tony either Marko is gone or AEW loses it's contract. They won't try to pick up Tessa because of past "issues" so I don't know how this can be buried under the rug without repercussions. If I was TNT I would not have anything to do with this mud show bullshit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Its not a matter of what show it was done at or even if you're offended. Its that it was done at a show that was promoted by and featured contracted AEW talent. If you dont see the issue with this, you're being obtuse just to be obtuse. Do you want AEW to actually become a national brand and grow or dont you? If you do, then you can't have them attached to shit like this. Its simple.
> 
> I think this is where the break lies between the AEW supermarks and the rest. Do you want the company to be as big as possible and appeal to older people and women and children, or do you just want it to be your little fanclub where they can just average 7-800k for their lifespan and you can brag about "the demo" on the internet, because anyone thats not a male 18-40 is just one of those "stupid WWE marks." Thats why this forum has so much complaining about AEW. Many of us thought we were getting a product that could maybe compete with WWE in 5 years, but its becoming more and more clear its just a circle jerk for 18-40 year old men with nothing better to do. And the fact Khan hasnt put his foot down against shit like this just drives that home.


YES!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> The problem is that the thread title and OP was designed to invoke those sorts of responses. Now if it was you or I making this thread, we would talk about how it does not look good for AEW or pro wrestling rather than using it to attack Stunt and Janella for our own personal little man complex. I think you’d find it would be a better thread.



Im not super offended by the action itself. Its a trash indy show titled big gay. I mean, whatever. Im offended that theres a billionaire thats gonna have 2 national TV shows on TNT and has all the resources to eventually challenge Vince and hes letting contracted talent do this. Thats infuriating to me. And if you gave a shit, it should infuriate you too.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

For those citing the stratus stuff, y'all do realize that was a major contributing factor to the ending of one of wrestlings most popular eras, and the hhh stuff is constantly deemed horrid by everybody. If there was one thing that people should cite as ignored, it should be the henry ****** storyline.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> For those citing the stratus stuff, y'all do realize that was a major contributing factor to the ending of one of wrestlings most popular eras, and the hhh stuff is constantly deemed horrid by everybody. If there was one thing that people should cite as ignored, it should be the henry ****** storyline.


People love to forget that almost all of us HATED that stuff too.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

In my eyes the vast majority of this is a huge overreaction, and it's not me being against Chip despite not really liking him at all after reading through this thread. But a lot of the takes in here by some of yall are just overblown or go back to the WWE vs AEW shit that seems to be in every conversation about AEW nowadays, whether that be here, reddit, or what have you.

The spot was dumb, and just reeked of "le sex humor" type shit so people who are really immature can laugh at it. If you want to connect that to basically making sexual assault look like a joke or something, that's on you, but it just made me roll my eyes more than anything. Hopefully they don't do more shit like this, or Tony actually gets more stern and tells his guys to not make themselves look dumb, which in turn makes AEW look bad.

Yeah wrestling doesn't need this sort of stuff.


----------



## Crowleys (Dec 3, 2019)

It's no different then Seth Rollins cyberfight stuff except they didnt have a sex toy. Who cares?!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> People love to forget that almost all of us HATED that stuff too.


Everyone universally loved HHH and Katie Vick! 

Many people often cite that as the reason they became fans of wrestling.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm happy to see that 80-90% of the fans on here truly get why this is dumb but people saying "B-B-But mah faux outrage!" or "Chip is overreacting!!11!" is entirely what is wrong with wrestling in 2020 and onwards.

First, I don't mind that people aren't offended by it but please lets not pretend that one person beating another person senseless and forcing them into a sex act isn't something that happens every single day somewhere in the world. Personally, I've never been a victim of a sexual assault myself I'm moreso showing empathy for someone in the crowd who may have been who was forced to watch these two shitty excuses for wrestlers perform non consensual sex acts on one another in a wrestling ring.

Second, it's really kind of gross but people keep trying to label me as some kind of bigot for not liking this type of thing. Almost like if you disagree with anything that has "gay" in the title you MUST BE some kind of big homophobe who hates all gay people. I've known many gay guys and befriended many gay men in the past and I can guarantee all of them would find this fucking stupid.



Darren Criss said:


> You pretend to care about minorities only when something bothers you. If Penelope and Sabian are both okay with that, who am I to judge? Adults doing what they like as long as it's not illegal shouldn't be an issue. If you don't like it just don't watch it. I'm sure if it were Penelope and Sabian the comments would be "if it were two lgbt wrestlers everyone would be mad".


I care about everyone minority or not. You would be okay with an intergender match featuring a man beating his fiance senseless and forcing sex acts on her? I think that says more about you than it does me my friend.



optikk sucks said:


> The problem is that the thread title and OP was designed to invoke those sorts of responses. Now if it was you or I making this thread, we would talk about how it does not look good for AEW or pro wrestling rather than using it to attack Stunt and Janella for our own personal little man complex. I think you’d find it would be a better thread.


Yes Optikk, we've seen you make this passive aggressive post just worded differently about 3 or 4 times now. It doesn't look good for AEW because Jelly Nutella and Marko Stunt both agreed to do this shit therefore they are to blame.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is it really a low rent Indy when the weekend featured a heap of AEW talents and was promoted by an AEW wrestler?


You mean the untrained joey janela lmao?Most if not all AEW talent is free to work anywhere that isn't televised in the United states.AEW isn't responsible for what its talents do while under contract being paid somewhere else.

Considering the things that took place at that event I doubt anyone will care at all.

Is Australia really that sheltered where uber wierd shit doesn't take place??? Thought you lot were infamous for drunken idiocy.In the states go to a gay pride event and you'll see weirder shit then that lol.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You mean the untrained joey janela lmao?Most if not all AEW talent is free to work anywhere that isn't televised in the United states.AEW isn't responsible for what its talents do while under contract being paid somewhere else.
> 
> Considering the things that took place at that event I doubt anyone will care at all.
> 
> Is Australia really that sheltered where uber wierd shit doesn't take place??? Thought you lot were infamous for drunken idiocy.In the states go to a gay pride event and you'll see weirder shit then that lol.


AEW absolutely is responsible for the talent they employ and the image they lend their company. If you don’t want to be seen as bush league, don’t hire people who work at that level.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> AEW absolutely is responsible for the talent they employ and the image they lend their company. If you don’t want to be seen as bush league, don’t hire people who work at that level.


Yes they are responsible for talent while they are representing AEW......none if this took place under an AEW banner though.AEW didnt promote the event so try as you might it's just not feasible to think that way.

By allowing talent to work other places it allows said talent the freedom to do what they like outside of AEW tv.AEW is unaware of any of these actions until after the fact.


Was it completely low class and probably one of the dumbest things to agree to if you're marko.....YES.Is it going to lead to any sort of backlash outside of a few people getting there panties in a twist on this forum.....NO.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You mean the untrained joey janela lmao?Most if not all AEW talent is free to work anywhere that isn't televised in the United states.AEW isn't responsible for what its talents do while under contract being paid somewhere else.
> 
> Considering the things that took place at that event I doubt anyone will care at all.
> 
> Is Australia really that sheltered where uber wierd shit doesn't take place??? Thought you lot were infamous for drunken idiocy.In the states go to a gay pride event and you'll see weirder shit then that lol.



And you wonder why people get frustrated. "A nationally televised product isnt responsible for the actions of its contracted performers."


Same person probably says.."Damn that Lars Sullivan, Vince is an evil bigot for pushing him after those posts on the internet he made 10 years ago!"

......





Fuck off.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes they are responsible for talent while they are representing AEW......none if this took place under an AEW banner though.AEW didnt promote the event so try as you might it's just not feasible to think that way.
> 
> By allowing talent to work other places it allows said talent the freedom to do what they like outside of AEW tv.AEW is unaware of any of these actions until after the fact.
> 
> ...


It absolutely is “feasible” to think that while you’re under contract to a promotion that you are going to be representing that company. School teachers and nurses are held to more of a rigid standard than that. You’re talking absolute shit there.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And you wonder why people get frustrated. "A nationally televised product isnt responsible for the actions of its contracted performers."
> 
> 
> Same person probably says.."Damn that Lars Sullivan, Vince is an evil bigot for pushing him after those posts on the internet he made 10 years ago!"
> ...


I have no idea who Lars Sullivan is o haven't cared about or watched WWE on the regular since it was the WWF.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> It absolutely is “feasible” to think that while you’re under contract to a promotion that you are going to be representing that company. School teachers and nurses are held to more of a rigid standard than that. You’re talking absolute shit there.


Aew wrestlers aren't under exclusive contracts so unless it's under the AEW banner they dont know what these fools are doing .....especially the likes of stunt and janella at some tiny fucking indy promotion.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Nike/Coca-cola/McDonald's: "So tell us about your sports lineup this year. We want to make sure we buy enough ads!"

TNT Executive: "Well, let me tell you! You know we here at TNT are known for our NBA games and we have a new wrestling program..."

Nike/Coca-cola/McDonald's: "Oh wow, awesome! You mean like WWE where they reach out to Make-A-Wish and all those causes?"

TNT Executive: "Exactly! And some of our 'stars' have been featured in a lot of other ventures too! We do not discriminate when it comes to our talent either. I mean, some of these guys you would never even guess were athletes at all! Here is our 'person of stature' taking a dildo to the face at a stunning and brave LGBT indy show..."

Nike/Coca-cola/McDonald's: Leave room immediately.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im not super offended by the action itself. Its a trash indy show titled big gay. I mean, whatever. Im offended that theres a billionaire thats gonna have 2 national TV shows on TNT and has all the resources to eventually challenge Vince and hes letting contracted talent do this. Thats infuriating to me. And if you gave a shit, it should infuriate you too.


Can’t disagree with this. It is definitely not a good look for AEW.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Aew wrestlers aren't under exclusive contracts so unless it's under the AEW banner they dont know what these fools are doing .....especially the likes of stunt and janella at some tiny fucking indy promotion.


That’s why AEW need to tighten the reigns on freedom - talent cannot do dumb shit like this.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

It's just a dildo, not a real penis. It's hardly anything besides risqué humour. Some people are too sensitive!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes they are responsible for talent while they are representing AEW......none if this took place under an AEW banner though.AEW didnt promote the event so try as you might it's just not feasible to think that way.
> 
> By allowing talent to work other places it allows said talent the freedom to do what they like outside of AEW tv.AEW is unaware of any of these actions until after the fact.
> 
> ...


They're responsible regardless. Theres a reason that wwe currently has draconian rules regarding their wrestlers online presence nowadays.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Aew wrestlers aren't under exclusive contracts so unless it's under the AEW banner they dont know what these fools are doing .....especially the likes of stunt and janella at some tiny fucking indy promotion.


It doesn’t matter if their deals are exclusive or not. If you are linked to the company and then do this sort of shit the company needs to be put a stop to it by putting a stop to your paychecks. It’s real fucking simple.

It’s AEW’s fault if they can’t monitor the behaviour of their representatives. It’s an indictment on them being a sloppy shop. My niece’s kindergarten has a social media policy for its employees. If one of them said something racist or bigoted on there, they would likely be terminated. AEW is owned by a billionaire and is blindsided by its talent performing allusions to sex acts on each other in a public forum? Get fucked with that amateur bullshit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Aew wrestlers aren't under exclusive contracts so unless it's under the AEW banner they dont know what these fools are doing .....especially the likes of stunt and janella at some tiny fucking indy promotion.



Its pretty simple dude. You call your contracted talents and tell them, "look, I know I told you guys you can work these shows, and thats fine, but Im also running a nationally televised company on TNT thats worth millions, so just take it easy. If you do anything that would be too extreme for TNT standards and practices and that embarasses the company, you will be considered in breach of contract and terminated."

Simple. Thats what a boss would do. Its glaringly obvious that Khan is getting more and more like Eric Bischoff and letting the boys do what they want and thats how wrestling companies end up in the shits. Most seem to still be in the denial phase of this.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Wood said:


> It doesn’t matter if their deals are exclusive or not. If you are linked to the company and then do this sort of shit the company needs to be put a stop to it by putting a stop to your paychecks. It’s real fucking simple.
> 
> It’s AEW’s fault if they can’t monitor the behaviour of their representatives. It’s an indictment on them being a sloppy shop. My niece’s kindergarten has a social media policy for its employees. If one of them said something racist or bigoted on there, they would likely be terminated. AEW is owned by a billionaire and is blindsided by its talent performing allusions to sex acts on each other in a public forum? Get fucked with that amateur bullshit.


Except AEW talent aren’t employees.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hephaesteus said:


> They're responsible regardless. Theres a reason that wwe currently has draconian rules regarding their wrestlers online presence nowadays.


It’s sad how often AEW proves that Vince McMahon is right about a lot of things. Mid-card talent and mid-card promotions.

Absolutely insane that people defend this and Tony Khan being completely gormless as a boss. If your talent display such disregard in their work, fire them. It’s that simple. Marko Stunt, Joey Janela and Big Swole need to have been cut yesterday. Make other talent think twice before they do something stupid.

There’s no shame in running an actual professional outlet.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Its pretty simple dude. You call your contracted talents and tell them, "look, I know I told you guys you can work these shows, and thats fine, but Im also running a nationally televised company on TNT thats worth millions, so just take it easy. If you do anything that would be too extreme for TNT standards and practices and that embarasses the company, you will be considered in breach of contract and terminated."
> 
> Simple. Thats what a boss would do. Its glaringly obvious that Khan is getting more and more like Eric Bischoff and letting the boys do what they want and thats how wrestling companies end up in the shits. Most seem to still be in the denial phase of this.


Well that's why they don't let them do this shit on televised events.If it happens in a backyard event in front of 40 people and a few cell phone videos hit YouTube it's not the same as having it on tv.

Btw I completely agree with your post I'm just arguing the other side.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Guess the NFL now has no cause to suspend, fine, or fire anyone for anything that happens off field!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

optikk sucks said:


> Except AEW talent aren’t employees.


That’s not a great look for AEW either. No more than WWE, who do manage to keep its talent in line way better. There may not be anything in their contracts that says they can’t do this, but it can very much be implied by firing their stupid asses for it.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Guess the NFL now has no cause to suspend, fine, or fire anyone for anything that happens off field!


The NFL has exclusive contracts not the same.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Its pretty simple dude. You call your contracted talents and tell them, "look, I know I told you guys you can work these shows, and thats fine, but Im also running a nationally televised company on TNT thats worth millions, so just take it easy. If you do anything that would be too extreme for TNT standards and practices and that embarasses the company, you will be considered in breach of contract and terminated."
> 
> Simple. Thats what a boss would do. Its glaringly obvious that Khan is getting more and more like Eric Bischoff and letting the boys do what they want and thats how wrestling companies end up in the shits. Most seem to still be in the denial phase of this.


Eric liked being chummy with the boys but at least he was a boss also when need be.

This comparison seems to be occurring more often but Tony is more like Dixie Carter in this situation.



optikk sucks said:


> Except AEW talent aren’t employees.


Aren't they? Don't you guys brag about how the AEW talents are looked after with all the trimmings?

Surely they're not just Pay Per Appearance deals. That'd be embarassing to be bragging about...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is why Vince is so strict with his wrestlers outside interests. Imagine if he gave Rusev this "creative freedom"..What, he would have been smashing Marko Stunt with a pac man machine in front of 100 people in his off time? Wrestlers are carnies. Carnies are weirdos. Vince knows this. If it makes him a dick or hitler, so be it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Wood said:


> That’s not a great look for AEW either. No more than WWE, who do manage to keep its talent in line way better. There may not be anything in their contracts that says they can’t do this, but it can very much be implied by firing their stupid asses for it.


Well unlike WWE, AWW allow their talent to work other promotions.

so Independent contractors they are.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Well unlike WWE, AWW allow their talent to work other promotions.
> 
> so Independent contractors they are.


So the "looking after" of talent and excitement over a big league company doing things right by the talent is either the same deal WWE gives their guys or the same deal Indy promoters like ME give their guys.

Glorious.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> The NFL has exclusive contracts not the same.





$Dolladrew$ said:


> The NFL has exclusive contracts not the same.


That will be news to all the players who have jobs and careers outside of the NFL.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes they are responsible for talent while they are representing AEW......none if this took place under an AEW banner though.AEW didnt promote the event so try as you might it's just not feasible to think that way.
> 
> By allowing talent to work other places it allows said talent the freedom to do what they like outside of AEW tv.AEW is unaware of any of these actions until after the fact.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and Aaron Hernandez should have kept his Patriots contract because he wasn't wearing the jersey when he murdered someone.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It’s pretty fucking simple. In the US, if you work for a company in any sort of capacity, then every appearance in public is full of choices you make, ones that represent those who employ you.

AEW needs to shitcan one, or both, of them to set an example.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

optikk sucks said:


> Well unlike WWE, AWW allow their talent to work other promotions.
> 
> so Independent contractors they are.


And when they do shit like this, they can be _very_ independent contractors.

I can’t believe how this company keeps proving Vince McMahon right. The boys are their own worst enemies. Giving them this much rope is just letting them hang themselves. And people are _proud_ of AEW for this.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> It’s pretty fucking simple. In the US, if you work for a company in any sort of capacity, then every appearance in public is full of choices you make, ones that represent those who employ you.
> 
> AEW needs to shitcan one, or both, of them to set an example.


This is really succinctly put. Tell ‘em, bdon.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And you wonder why people get frustrated. "A nationally televised product isnt responsible for the actions of its contracted performers."
> 
> 
> Same person probably says.."Damn that Lars Sullivan, Vince is an evil bigot for pushing him after those posts on the internet he made 10 years ago!"
> ...


You are a dull boy. How you could attribute that opinion to him based off what he said is beyond belief.

From the original thread post it looks like Chip would be the most likely to come out with that, since he's seemingly so easily offended. Along with the rest of the 26 who liked the post.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> And when they do shit like this, they can be _very_ independent contractors.
> 
> I can’t believe how this company keeps proving Vince McMahon right. The boys are their own worst enemies. Giving them this much rope is just letting them hang themselves. And people are _proud_ of AEW for this.


Just a bit of fun mate who cares if the boys want to play with dildos in public wearing their AEW jackets?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

JimmyJoeJunior said:


> You are a dull boy. How you could attribute that opinion to him based off what he said is beyond belief.
> 
> From the original thread post it looks like Chip would be the most likely to come out with that, since he's seemingly so easily offended. Along with the rest of the 26 who liked the post.



Hes a self described AEW "superfan". Thats a quote. Of course thats how he thinks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> This is really succinctly put. Tell ‘em, bdon.


Any single one of us goes to a bar, gets sloshed and acts a fool, then we can absolutely be fired for misrepresenting the company. This is on our own time and money, off the clock and away from the office’s All Seeing Eye.

If you fuck up, then you can be terminated. It’s that fucking simple.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Jeez. Shotzi Blackheart's bowel movement pics for sale one day, and simulated oral sex the next. You don't expect Michael Sandel at a wrestling show but this is getting weird


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hes a self described AEW "superfan". Thats a quote. Of course thats how he thinks.


Well, if he's an AEW superfan then why would he care about Lars Sullivan in WWE? 

If anything it's the likes of yourself, the type that wants two performers cancelled because of offense taken at a comedy dildo joke at an indie show that would be more likely to think that way.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JimmyJoeJunior said:


> Well, if he's an AEW superfan then why would he care about Lars Sullivan in WWE?
> 
> If anything it's the likes of yourself, the type that wants two performers cancelled because of offense taken at a comedy dildo joke at an indie show that would be more likely to think that way.


No, people keep two sets of books. One for AEW and one for people not in AEW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

JimmyJoeJunior said:


> Well, if he's an AEW superfan then why would he care about Lars Sullivan in WWE?
> 
> If anything it's the likes of yourself, the type that wants two performers cancelled because of offense take at comedy dildo joke at an indie show that would be more likely to think that way.


Where did I say I wanted them cancelled? I even said the act itself didnt really bother me. I said it bothered me that Khan lets them do it. If they wanna do that dumb shit, let them, but a guy running a nationally televised wrestling product shouldn't be okay with it.


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

If a WWE performer did this then the AEW fanboys would be all over them.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> This is why Vince is so strict with his wrestlers outside interests. Imagine if he gave Rusev this "creative freedom"..What, he would have been smashing Marko Stunt with a pac man machine in front of 100 people in his off time? Wrestlers are carnies. Carnies are weirdos. Vince knows this. If it makes him a dick or hitler, so be it.


That may be the reason, but Vince also is basically one of the most carny dudes in the industry himself. I'd imagine it more has to do with control more than anything. 

I think though his method of being strict towards the wrestlers is the other extreme that we don't need to go to either. We don't need companies trying to completely control the personal lives of their wrestlers to where you trademark their actual names or force them to hand over twitch accounts, you just need to set a precedence for how you expect wrestlers to behave outside of work. I would consider this more of a middle ground, where you dish out punishments for shit like this (I wouldn't fire these guys, but suspend them w/o pay or something), but don't control every appearance they make or something.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah, and Aaron Hernandez should have kept his Patriots contract because he wasn't wearing the jersey when he murdered someone.


are we really comparing some indy geek nobody cares about getting slapped with a dildo to a serial killer?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I literally want to beat the living hell out of that dwarf kid.

Piece of fucking shit.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

stew mack said:


> i been being called a homophobic bi dude for pointing this shit out precisely about sonny kiss..


i'm surprised more people aren't put off by kiss' entire gimmick being a flamboyant gay stereotype.

this isn't 25 or 40 years ago with golddust or adrian street where being "gay" was the joke.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The Wood said:


> It’s sad how often AEW proves that Vince McMahon is right about a lot of things. Mid-card talent and mid-card promotions.
> 
> Absolutely insane that people defend this and Tony Khan being completely gormless as a boss. If your talent display such disregard in their work, fire them. It’s that simple. Marko Stunt, Joey Janela and Big Swole need to have been cut yesterday. Make other talent think twice before they do something stupid.
> 
> There’s no shame in running an actual professional outlet.


Indeed, the guy who sent cornette this clip also sent it to aew's sponsor's and the TNT network executives.this is the company that suspended Sammy Guevara,so now how do they address marko stunt and joey janella.and from what I've heard there was a host of aew talent, at this event and it was a three day event.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

JerryMark said:


> i'm surprised more people aren't put off by kiss' entire gimmick being a flamboyant gay stereotype.
> 
> this isn't 25 or 40 years ago with golddust or adrian street where being "gay" was the joke.


Meanwhile, MLW signs Mike Parrow, an openly gay wrestler that looks like he could rip any average dude to shreds.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Just a bit of fun mate who cares if the boys want to play with dildos in public wearing their AEW jackets?


The turner executives do because they air this shit,and notice the dirt sheets are trying to cover this up.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

El Hammerstone said:


> Meanwhile, MLW signs Mike Parrow, an openly gay wrestler that looks like he could rip any average dude to shreds.


Dude looks like a beast. If he can work, he’s got a great start. Hopefully MLW gets some more exposure soon.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Why do you guys hate Marko Stunt so much? Like I get the hate for OC, but Marko has never beaten anyone 1 on 1 from what I remember, and he's always the guy to take the pins in the Jurrassic Express 6 man matches. And for the past few months he's been injured, so its not like he's even in the ring anymore. Like, I just don't get the genuine hate for him? It's like he pisses people off just for existing. The guy is just there to take a beating.

And honestly, I dislike him too, but some of you seem like you really hate him from the bottom of your heart haha.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It shits all over the realism and authenticity of your presentation. It’s nonsensical he would be cleared to compete and signed to an ongoing deal as an active wrestler by a promotion that was trying to present legitimate competition.

Like Orange Cassidy and Joey Janela, Marko Stunt only makes sense in a context where you throw any effort to present wrestling as a legitimate competition away. That is the work. You need to throw away the work for Marko Stunt’s existence to be justified.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

JerryMark said:


> i'm surprised more people aren't put off by kiss' entire gimmick being a flamboyant gay stereotype.
> 
> this isn't 25 or 40 years ago with golddust or adrian street where being "gay" was the joke.



i feel like im taking crazy pills when i see people marking out over a homosexual who acts like a homophobes idea of a gay man


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

stew mack said:


> i feel like im taking crazy pills when i see people marking out over a homosexual who acts like a homophobes idea of a gay man



Most men have a lot more femininity then you think. We've just been conditioned to act like it doesn't exist. Yes its much less than our opposite side hence why the roster is mostly the more manly side.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Most men have a lot more femininity then you think. We've just been conditioned to act like it doesn't exist. Yes its much less than our opposite side hence why the roster is mostly the more manly side.



not that much femininity monica


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Here the entire match,chip is right fire marko stunt and joey janella.skip to 5.32 and 8.20,this fucking disgraceful to pro wrestling.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> It shits all over the realism and authenticity of your presentation. It’s nonsensical he would be cleared to compete and signed to an ongoing deal as an active wrestler by a promotion that was trying to present legitimate competition.
> 
> Like Orange Cassidy and Joey Janela, Marko Stunt only makes sense in a context where you throw any effort to present wrestling as a legitimate competition away. That is the work. You need to throw away the work for Marko Stunt’s existence to be justified.


This. All of this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

qntntgood said:


> Here the entire match,chip is right fire marko stunt and joey janella.skip to 5.32 and 8.20,this fucking disgraceful to pro wrestling.


Jesus. 100x worse than described and I only watched about 20 seconds.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Holy shit. What a fucking mess. It’s boring too. No one is laughing. Fucking fire Stunt and Janela.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

That match was so much cringe it's unreal, calling him the ultimate twink, the one announcer telling us the other can tell the size of a dick across a building, the dildo, the sex doll, crotch biting..... so much I can/want to say but just leave it at sad and shameful


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prince Devitt said:


> That match was so much cringe it's unreal, calling him the ultimate twink, the one announcer telling us the other can tell the size of a dick across a building, the dildo, the sex doll, crotch biting..... so much I can/want to say but just leave it at sad and shameful


Don't forget the cringeworthy Cornette shout out because we can't go a show without one of those.

#firejellyandmarko


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Fucking hell, Marko is actually making his entrance donning the AEW branding at that


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Tony Kahn doesn't have the balls to fire these two buffoons.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Marbar said:


> Tony Kahn doesn't have the balls to fire these two buffoons.


Not only that, he will probably tweet that he gave the go ahead for it and watched it live.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Fucking hell, Marko is actually making his entrance donning the AEW branding at that


They mention he's a big TV star on TNT a fair few times also. I'm sure TNT would be loving the mention


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They mention he's a big TV star on TNT a fair few times also. I'm sure TNT would be loving the mention


And they curse at Cornette while a man dressed as a sex doll and a small child are in the ring with a dildo. Clearly Jim Cornette is the problem in all this.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> And they curse at Cornette while a man dressed as a sex doll and a small child are in the ring with a dildo. Clearly Jim Cornette is the problem in all this.


"Fuk Jin Carnet !111!"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> "Fuk Jin Carnet !111!"


"Now THIS is wrestling!"


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Their are legitimately 10 and 11 year old children who could fuck Marko up. What the fuck is he doing as a contracted performer in a national promotion? It's utterly ridiculous. The stupid bullshit with the dildo is just icing on the cake


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> "Now THIS is wrestling!"


Fucking clowns


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fucking clowns


Honestly this match needs a new category of stupid. It should not just be swept in with the rest of the trash. THIS is a new standard for stupid and people employed by AEW are all over this and PRAISING IT. This guy agrees:


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I told you guys if you baited chip he would become the insufferable smug gloated you think he is when something stupid happens. You shouldn't have praised Orange Cassidy and Cody. His going to be gloating for another 10 pages at least. You bought it on yourselves.

One thing @Two Sheds you do know Nike and McDonald's and coca cola have checkered pasts? Wouldn't tnt want to work with safer brands ? And a company who uses sweatshops can't be pissed about something like this.

Burger King or something would have been a better hypothetical


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

qntntgood said:


> Here the entire match,chip is right fire marko stunt and joey janella.skip to 5.32 and 8.20,this fucking disgraceful to pro wrestling.


That was one of the worst things I have ever seen when it comes to pro wrestling. Add on top of that the mandatory Cornette shots and that Marko Stunt came in there advertising AEW on his jacket. Holy shit. This is just embarrassing.

Whoever booked this should be ashamed. AEW should be ashamed of Nutella and Stunt for this. Fuck anyone that defends this shit.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> I told you guys if you baited chip he would become the insufferable smug gloated you think he is when something stupid happens. You shouldn't have praised Orange Cassidy and Cody. His going to be gloating for another 10 pages at least. You bought it on yourselves.
> 
> One thing @Two Sheds you do know Nike and McDonald's and coca cola have checkered pasts? Wouldn't tnt want to work with safer brands ? And a company who uses sweatshops can't be pissed about something like this.
> 
> Burger King or something would have been a better hypothetical


Look mate don't start hating on McDonald's in this thread. We're here to bash Jelly and Marko not Big Ron


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I told you guys if you baited chip he would become the insufferable smug gloated you think he is when something stupid happens. You shouldn't have praised Orange Cassidy and Cody. His going to be gloating for another 10 pages at least. You bought it on yourselves.
> 
> One thing @Two Sheds you do know Nike and McDonald's and coca cola have checkered pasts? Wouldn't tnt want to work with safer brands ? And a company who uses sweatshops can't be pissed about something like this.
> 
> Burger King or something would have been a better hypothetical


Hey, if you want to call out every giant company in history for their shady pasts, we can have that conversation in the Anything forum. I am all for that. I am not PRO any of them. I simply picked three that have major marketing money and buying power in the US. Fact is, McDonald's, Coca-cola, and Nike along with their main competitors ARE the biggest names that are likely to buy ad time for people who would consume their products. As @Chip Chipperson has pointed out in a related thread, what is your favorite pizza? Literally no one would say Dominos but they are on every street corner. But the best pizza in the world is not going to buy an add on cable TV. Let me know the moment TNT turns down buying ads from any of those three in a "moral high ground" moment. Until then, the situation I laid out absolutely exists.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> That was one of the worst things I have ever seen when it comes to pro wrestling. Add on top of that the mandatory Cornette shots and that Marko Stunt came in there advertising AEW on his jacket. Holy shit. This is just embarrassing.
> 
> Whoever booked this should be ashamed. AEW should be ashamed of Nutella and Stunt for this. Fuck anyone that defends this shit.


Tell em bdon


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I can't be the only one noticing that now that there's video of the match in here, people have switched their take over to saying the hypothetical sponsors don't make sense for TNT.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> I can't be the only one noticing that now that there's video of the match in here, people have switched their take over to saying the hypothetical sponsors don't make sense for TNT.


What do you mean bro?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What do you mean


I may have misread those comments about McDonalds and Nike, my bad.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Hey, if you want to call out every giant company in history for their shady pasts, we can have that conversation in the Anything forum. I am all for that. I am not PRO any of them. I simply picked three that have major marketing money and buying power in the US. Fact is, McDonald's, Coca-cola, and Nike along with their main competitors ARE the biggest names that are likely to buy ad time for people who would consume their products. As @Chip Chipperson has pointed out in a related thread, what is your favorite pizza? Literally no one would say Dominos but they are on every street corner. But the best pizza in the world is not going to buy an add on cable TV. Let me know the moment TNT turns down buying ads from any of those three in a "moral high ground" moment. Until then, the situation I laid out absolutely exists.


Not really, aew is a year old. I've never heard of a big corporation representing an unestablished brand. AEW is like 4 year's away from maccas even entertaining the idea of letting tnt attach them to one of their products.

And besides shit like this is on tnts hands. If they don't have clauses against this kind of stuff they are certainly not going to get any big corporate sponsorship

@somerandomfan I didn't excuse anything I just think hypothetically speaking a company that profits off of poor Asian kids shouldn't be taking any moral high ground over a sex toy


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not really, aew is a year old. I've never heard of a big corporation representing an unestablished brand. AEW is like 4 year's away from maccas even entertaining the idea of letting tnt attach them to one of their products.
> 
> And besides shit like this is on tnts hands. If they don't have clauses against this kind of stuff they are certainly not going to get any big corporate sponsorship


You realize they buy ad time from TNT not AEW right? That is why in my hypothetical I said TNT executive, not AEW executive. And it IS on TNT's hands. Ad buyers CAN have clauses such that their ads are not placed during certain shows if they do not like them. And there are going to be calls to execs of "you want us to re-sign? Get our ads off the show with the guys and the dildo right now"

As far as unestablished brands go, big companies sponsor first year athletes ALL the time if they think they will be big. They want to buy in on the ground floor.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tell em bdon


Thank you. We WILL make this is a thing!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Thank you. We WILL make this is a thing!


I would wear it










Especially vs this:


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Thank you. We WILL make this is a thing!


It's already a thing. Next come the t shirts


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> As a gay person that event looks problematic as fuck to me HOWEVER this is largely just another case of the usual suspects being dramatic as fuck making a mountain out of a molehill. This is a low rent indy, this is not going to be picked up by "Mainstream" Outlets, none of this hurts wrestling anymore than it has been.None of the other gay wrestlers out there will be affected by any of this. This is yet again much ado about nothing.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like people look for shit to be angry about.


Its just chip crying like a bitch like he always does.


RapShepard said:


> It's crazy some dislike Chip so much they just can't call a bad look a bad look.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Fuck chip. Hes a crybaby.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I would wear it
> 
> View attachment 92202


and on the back of that shirt, we get


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> and on the back of that shirt, we get
> 
> View attachment 92204


To the ignore list you go, Buck-O! And I liked your posts, too! lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Its just chip crying like a bitch like he always does.
> 
> 
> Fuck chip. Hes a crybaby.


What an amazing, substantive reply.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Its just chip crying like a bitch like he always does.
> 
> 
> Fuck chip. Hes a crybaby.


Tell em Bdon


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tell em Bdon


Lmao

So damned funny.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

If it's not pronounced Bee Don I think I'd be sad


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If it's not pronounced Bee Don I think I'd be sad


How do you think it is pronounced? I’m curious now. Hah


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I mean, we have shirts to sell, so we’re going with whatever gets over, but I’m still curious. Hah


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Bdon = Bee Don to me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bdon = Bee Don to me.


Nevermind. I totally read your first post wrong. I thought you said if it IS “Bee Don”...

I haven’t had my nightly coffee yet and just starting my watch. Overlook me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Update: Marko is still employed


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Update: Marko is still employed


If you google AEW news and see what comes up, surprisingly there is not a single report of what happened here with Marko Stunt.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> @somerandomfan I didn't excuse anything I just think hypothetically speaking a company that profits off of poor Asian kids shouldn't be taking any moral high ground over a sex toy


Yeah I will admit I misunderstood your post. I had just watched Raw which was a very nonsensical episode even by Raw standards, I think anyone would have some temporary brain damage after that... But sorry about the misunderstanding there.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> If you google AEW news and see what comes up, surprisingly there is not a single report of what happened here with Marko Stunt.


Damn Cody and Tony covering things up


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Its just chip crying like a bitch like he always does.
> 
> 
> Fuck chip. Hes a crybaby.


The only reason Chip receives this sort of abuse is because he dares criticise AEW. 

News flash, AEW and its performers are not above criticism.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bdon = Bee Don to me.


joe bdon 2020 tss


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with Chip here, this is hideous, a mock of Pro-wrestling, this isn't even sports entertainment.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Marbar said:


> Tony Kahn doesn't have the balls to fire these two buffoons.


Nope.



Two Sheds said:


> And they curse at Cornette while a man dressed as a sex doll and a small child are in the ring with a dildo. Clearly Jim Cornette is the problem in all this.


I didn’t hear the Cornette comments, haha. Like, bust them out during a “great match” (even if opinions vary on that). But this piece of shit? Like, they know they weren’t even trying. 



Two Sheds said:


> Honestly this match needs a new category of stupid. It should not just be swept in with the rest of the trash. THIS is a new standard for stupid and people employed by AEW are all over this and PRAISING IT. This guy agrees:


I’ve got a confession: I saw a friend for the first time since COVID and deliberately did the yellow fan dance on purpose to weird them out. It felt...well, I wouldn’t do it again, and if I hadn’t of seen it I wouldn’t have invented it. 



Firefromthegods said:


> I told you guys if you baited chip he would become the insufferable smug gloated you think he is when something stupid happens. You shouldn't have praised Orange Cassidy and Cody. His going to be gloating for another 10 pages at least. You bought it on yourselves.
> 
> One thing @Two Sheds you do know Nike and McDonald's and coca cola have checkered pasts? Wouldn't tnt want to work with safer brands ? And a company who uses sweatshops can't be pissed about something like this.
> 
> Burger King or something would have been a better hypothetical


Companies can be pieces of shit?! Who knew? They can also grow and try and distance themselves from shit either for ethical or PR reasons. I suggest AEW try it.



bdon said:


> Thank you. We WILL make this is a thing!


You inform them, Badong.



Chip Chipperson said:


> It's already a thing. Next come the t shirts


Sell two and you’ll be able to brag about Orange Cassidy numbers.



Klitschko said:


> and on the back of that shirt, we get
> 
> View attachment 92204


Cody actually pops out of your cupboard and forces your dog to lick his face if you buy one. Don’t have a dog? That’s alright, Cody will bring a rescue. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> If it's not pronounced Bee Don I think I'd be sad


I’ve always pronounced it “bee don” in my brain. Now I’m wondering if it is actually “badong,” as in “badong-ka-donk.” 



Chip Chipperson said:


> Update: Marko is still employed


Was Tony Khan’s spine used as a weapon in that match? I only ask because his balls didn’t seem attached to the dildo. 



JerryMark said:


> joe bdon 2020 tss


Mind blown. It explains so much. Especially his Alzheimer’s.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ok i spent 10 minutes of my life on the match and while Im not happy with what I saw or heard, I wont go as far as others and say he needs to be fired for that foolishness. Does need to be pulled into the back and be told to not do stupid shit like that.

That being said, dude really needs to find a better way to represent the lgbtq community though. That entire match was basically how a homophobe thinks gay people wrestle. If I never hear the term twink again, it will be too soon.

Also someone tell these fools to stop concentrating so hard on cornett. It's getting pathetic watching these people try to flip off cornette at this point.









Marko Stunt Takes Jim Cornette's Advice; Literally - A Somewhat Daily Dose of Strips


Indianapolis, IN – AEW wrestler Marko Stunt was back on the independent scene this weekend,...




theserialstripper.com


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> You realize they buy ad time from TNT not AEW right? That is why in my hypothetical I said TNT executive, not AEW executive. And it IS on TNT's hands. Ad buyers CAN have clauses such that their ads are not placed during certain shows if they do not like them. And there are going to be calls to execs of "you want us to re-sign? Get our ads off the show with the guys and the dildo right now"
> 
> As far as unestablished brands go, big companies sponsor first year athletes ALL the time if they think they will be big. They want to buy in on the ground floor.


Yeah man I may know dick about marketing but I understand the basics, what i was driving at. Was tnt doesn't seem to have a don't be a dumb fuck clause. If they don't give a shit hypothetically speaking how is tnt going to sell the aew brand to a big name advertisement.

I'm just saying too much blame is being thrown Tony's way. It seems to me that TV companies share some culpability. Or do TV execs have less power in regards to talent than I understand?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fourth, a gigantic fuck you to any fan who laughed, applauded or cheered this shit show. *We need to work together to stamp this bullshit out.*


that what I have been trying to say for years now, yet the assholes of this once great sport just keep on doing it


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Greatsthegreats said:


> that what I have been trying to say for years now, yet the assholes of this once great sport just keep on doing it


Hey, I'm with ya buddy. Lets make wrasslin great again. LMWGA...rolls off the tongue


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dizzie, Dizzie, Dizzie.
> 
> First, I can't run my own indy wrestling fed right now because of the global pandemic that is occurring but as always you can dig through the people that have verified it. @bdon @Two Sheds @Cult03 and @El Hammerstone all can confirm and have done so in the past.
> 
> ...


It's not passion it's an unhealthy obsession with you, probably out of boredom of not much else going on in your life as I can't rationally think of a reason why anyone with a life would allow themselves or even find so much time every day to be stuck talking about something that makes them miserable like aew obviously does with yourself and don't say your a fan any shape of form because you constantly distance yourself from being one and lazily pigeonhole the fanbase in the same negative manner.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> It's not passion it's an unhealthy obsession with you, probably out of boredom of not much else going on in your life as I can't rationally think of a reason why anyone with a life would allow themselves or even find so much time every day to be stuck talking about something that makes them miserable like aew obviously does with yourself and don't say your a fan any shape of form because you constantly distance yourself from being one and lazily pigeonhole the fanbase in the same negative manner.


Dizzie, I post at work during downtime and on my commute. Settle down, I assure you life is going about as well as it can be right now in this COVID world for me.

Hope everything is good in your life bro, you seem like a delight to be around.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

People always love trying to project people’s lives as miserable on wrestling boards. You know...through the medium of a message board?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> People always love trying to project people’s lives as miserable on wrestling boards. You know...through the medium of a message board?


Doesn't make much sense. Obviously I post a lot but it's generally at work, during commute or whilst the Mrs is at work.

It's certainly not a case of the Mrs saying come to bed and me saying "Not now, I need to put Dizzie in his place!"


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Guess people eho do wrong in a working environment should keep their job.

This runt needs to be kicked to the side.

But TK ain't a boss he's too nice and a bitch.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Ok i spent 10 minutes of my life on the match and while Im not happy with what I saw or heard, I wont go as far as others and say he needs to be fired for that foolishness. Does need to be pulled into the back and be told to not do stupid shit like that.
> 
> That being said, dude really needs to find a better way to represent the lgbtq community though. That entire match was basically how a homophobe thinks gay people wrestle. If I never hear the term twink again, it will be too soon.
> 
> ...


Wow. Cornette really does live rent-free in a lot of AEW's dorks' heads. Stunt is petty and he made himself look stupid.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

It's not like it's TKs money so why should he give a shit. It's his little pet project funded by daddy. I hope TNT drops this trainwreck. Glad I haven't watched this insult to my intelligence in two weeks. Any wrestler with a decent reputation should run the other way if AEW comes a knockin'. I thought they would redeem themselves looks like I was wrong. Such a shame when they had so much going for them.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dizzie, I post at work during downtime and on my commute. Settle down, I assure you life is going about as well as it can be right now in this COVID world for me.
> 
> Hope everything is good in your life bro, you seem like a delight to be around.


Coming from the guy that practically spends his entire time on here posting something that is either negative, pessimistic or passive aggressive.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah man I may know dick about marketing but I understand the basics, what i was driving at. Was tnt doesn't seem to have a don't be a dumb fuck clause. If they don't give a shit hypothetically speaking how is tnt going to sell the aew brand to a big name advertisement.
> 
> I'm just saying too much blame is being thrown Tony's way. It seems to me that TV companies share some culpability. Or do TV execs have less power in regards to talent than I understand?


I mean you seemed to be saying a national TV network would not be willing to do business with McDonald's, Nike, or Coca-cola. You have to know better than that. Like Pepsi or Burger King are some morally better choice?

Honestly not enough blame is being thrown Tony's way. He is letting the inmates run the asylum to use a too often used phrase. Marko came out wearing a top with AEW's logo on it on that show. That is breathtakingly bad control on Tony's part. You better believe the new TNT executives are taking notice now that Tony's pal is gone.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> I’ve got a confession: I saw a friend for the first time since COVID and deliberately did the yellow fan dance on purpose to weird them out. It felt...well, I wouldn’t do it again, and if I hadn’t of seen it I wouldn’t have invented it.


I am going to need to see the video of that.


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dizzie said:


> Coming from the guy that practically spends his entire time on here posting something that is either negative, pessimistic or passive aggressive.


There isn't much positive to say about AEW at the moment.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I mean you seemed to be saying a national TV network would not be willing to do business with McDonald's, Nike, or Coca-cola. You have to know better than that. Like Pepsi or Burger King are some morally better choice?
> 
> Honestly not enough blame is being thrown Tony's way. He is letting the inmates run the asylum to use a too often used phrase. Marko came out wearing a top with AEW's logo on it on that show. That is breathtakingly bad control on Tony's part. You better believe the new TNT executives are taking notice now that Tony's pal is gone.


AEW exist cause TK bought himself some friends.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

During one of Marko's Dark matches, Taz referred to him as "a sketchy little man who abuses his friendships with Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy."


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> Coming from the guy that practically spends his entire time on here posting something that is either negative, pessimistic or passive aggressive.


Again mate, I post during my downtime at work. I do 12 hour shifts and about a 3 hour commute so I have quite a bit of downtime. 

I personally don't think that's particularly sad but you're welcome to your own opinion.



sjm76 said:


> During one of Marko's Dark matches, Taz referred to him as "a sketchy little man who abuses his friendships with Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy."


They also promoted him as a kissless virgin on the episode where he snuck a kiss on Penelope. Way to market


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

All parties involved in this angle were consenting adults. So I don't think much can be done. Though it does show that many wrestlers are in the closet or at least switch hitters. But it's 2020, I don't judge.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> I mean you seemed to be saying a national TV network would not be willing to do business with McDonald's, Nike, or Coca-cola. You have to know better than that. Like Pepsi or Burger King are some morally better choice?
> 
> Honestly not enough blame is being thrown Tony's way. He is letting the inmates run the asylum to use a too often used phrase. Marko came out wearing a top with AEW's logo on it on that show. That is breathtakingly bad control on Tony's part. You better believe the new TNT executives are taking notice now that Tony's pal is gone.


I'm honestly surprised we haven't heard of any repercussions yet


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Good thread with about 80% of the people here being sensible. I read every post and I usually don't do that. I'll just mention what nobody is really saying. Nothing is going to happen to these guys, TK is an "SJW" for lack of a better term and pro LSADJKLSANHQ so he probably thinks it's "cool" and "empowering" and "progressive" so you can bet that nothing will happen or that they'll even be brought up the card because of it. I'm also guessing the execs are much the same so this won't have any repurcussions. 
Should it have repurcussions? Yes. Do I think it will? No.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Where did all the AEW loyalists and hardcore defenders go? 

Did Drew getting owned scare 'em off?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Jacksonville Dixie wont do anything to these guys pretending to be his buddies. Dude has two failing sports teams now AEW is being dragged down by nepotism Cody and backyard mudscum that never trained.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Klitschko said:


> That was one of the worst things I have ever seen when it comes to pro wrestling. Add on top of that the mandatory Cornette shots and that Marko Stunt came in there advertising AEW on his jacket. Holy shit. This is just embarrassing.
> 
> Whoever booked this should be ashamed. AEW should be ashamed of Nutella and Stunt for this. Fuck anyone that defends this shit.



What human being gains enjoyment from watching that? These people need to be shipped to their own special island and save oxygen for the civilized world. Fucking abhorrent.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

JeSeGaN said:


> Where did all the AEW loyalists and hardcore defenders go?
> 
> Did Drew getting owned scare 'em off?


Drew who?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They also promoted him as a kissless virgin on the episode where he snuck a kiss on Penelope. Way to market


So the diversity organization had a gay guy play straight just for a never been kissed joke? 

The hits keep on coming


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Drew who?


Your mate. DollaDrew.



Hephaesteus said:


> So the diversity organization had a gay guy play straight just for a never been kissed joke?
> 
> The hits keep on coming


I didn't even know Marko was gay until he turned up on Effy's show but yes, they certainly had him kiss a girl and made kissless virgin jokes.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Your mate. DollaDrew.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know Marko was gay until he turned up on Effy's show but yes, they certainly had him kiss a girl and made kissless virgin jokes.


Ah that makes more sense than drew McIntyre.

Wait markos gay?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> Ah that makes more sense than drew McIntyre.
> 
> Wait markos gay?


His nickname (I assume outside of aew) is apparently the ultimate twink.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hephaesteus said:


> His nickname (I assume outside of aew) is apparently the ultimate twink.


Twink is a homosexual slur? I always thought it described people shaped like a Twinkie. Short and doughy. 

Interesting. I always thought he was like Todd from bojack horseman.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> Twink is a homosexual slur? I always thought it described people shaped like a Twinkie. Short and doughy.
> 
> Interesting. I always thought he was like Todd from bojack horseman.


Not really a slur, just a term for a small hair-less gay dude that the lgbtq community tends to use


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I wonder what kind of guy Marko likes.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wonder what kind of guy Marko likes.


We know.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Kentucky34 said:


> There isn't much positive to say about AEW at the moment.


Your not far wrong but then surely that's a reason to pay less attention to the product, not more?

Still it could be worse, they could have seth Rollins on their shows


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Seventeen pages of Marko Stunt, this is the most over the guy will ever get, I bet he's reading this bad boy and peeling the chillies

If nothing happens its probably due to the owner apparently iactati caninus ?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wonder what kind of guy Marko likes.


I imagine he likes someone taller than himself


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> I imagine he likes someone taller than himself


Not necessarily though. Wouldn't it be amusing if Marko was like this dominant macho guy who wants to dominate other men in the bedroom but nobody will take him seriously because he looks like a small child?

Damn, I just wrote his next appearance in BTE didn't I?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I know im slow, but it also just occured to me that the male blow up doll in that match was another shot at cornette, which, why bother? He's obv not going to watch, if not for that dick spot, very few people wouldve even known of that matches existence.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This. All of this.



no we just hate funny and fun things remember chip? we just gotta "lighten up a bit"!



FOH m*rk!


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Marbar said:


> Tony Kahn doesn't have the balls to fire these two buffoons.


crazy coincidence because the dogs he wanks dont have balls either


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

bdon said:


> Thank you. We WILL make this is a thing!



were going to make this thing a thing because i am going to leave my mark like my father did when he was the first man to bring a "the guy behind me cant see" sign!


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Dizzie said:


> Coming from the guy that practically spends his entire time on here posting something that is either negative, pessimistic or passive aggressive.



it doesnt matter how he says it, he could be saying it while dressed as Herman Goering.. hes fucking right.. this shit is awful


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Ah that makes more sense than drew McIntyre.
> 
> Wait markos gay?


I didn´t know that either.. Guess it explains why he´s in AEW, given how they´re "inclusive" and all..
But he doesn´t actually has to be gay to participate in a Pro-Gay event. and that "Ultimate twink" name? Well, Luchasaurus isn´t really a dinosaur.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

stew mack said:


> it doesnt matter how he says it, he could be saying it while dressed as Herman Goering.. hes fucking right.. this shit is awful


Thank you kindly



yeahright2 said:


> Luchasaurus isn´t really a dinosaur.


You take that back.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not necessarily though. Wouldn't it be amusing if Marko was like this dominant macho guy who wants to dominate other men in the bedroom but nobody will take him seriously because he looks like a small child?
> 
> Damn, I just wrote his next appearance in BTE didn't I?


Swap ‘bedroom‘ with ‘ring’ and you’ve pretty much described his AEW character


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You take that back.


Nope.  And there´s more... To name a few - The Deadman isn´t really dead, Kane isn´t a Demon, Matt Hardy is NOT the vessel of a 3000 year old Deity, and Dark Order isn´t really a cult.
Sorry if this ruins your day


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Hitman1987 said:


> Swap ‘bedroom‘ with ‘ring’ and you’ve pretty much described his AEW character



im like angry at how right you are.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Nope.  And there´s more... To name a few - The Deadman isn´t really dead, Kane isn´t a Demon, Matt Hardy is NOT the vessel of a 3000 year old Deity, and Dark Order isn´t really a cult.
> Sorry if this ruins your day


Next you will say that Shockwave The Robot isn't really a robot.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> I didn´t know that either.. Guess it explains why he´s in AEW, given how they´re "inclusive" and all..
> But he doesn´t actually has to be gay to participate in a Pro-Gay event. and that "Ultimate twink" name? Well, Luchasaurus isn´t really a dinosaur.


You think hed participate in some rinky dink event apparently meant to show off gay talent and identify himself by a gay moniker just for the lols?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Fucking hell, Marko is actually making his entrance donning the AEW branding at that


Pretty fitting, tbf. One clusterfuck representing another.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cult03 said:


> I imagine he likes someone taller than himself


This post is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Marko Stunt quite possibly could have caught COVID due to this stupidity also.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

qntntgood said:


> Here the entire match,chip is right fire marko stunt and joey janella.skip to 5.32 and 8.20,this fucking disgraceful to pro wrestling.


Cornette needs to do a watch-along of this with Brian!


Two Sheds said:


> Jesus. 100x worse than described and I only watched about 20 seconds.


Just have to say i love the video in your sig, mate.

Heard them use this song as their outro this week. Did Jim and Brian ever react to this?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> Cornette needs to do a watch-along of this with Brian!
> 
> Just have to say i love the video in your sig, mate.
> 
> Heard them use this song as their outro this week. Did Jim and Brian ever react to this?


Yes, on the 9/29 Drive Thru. It was awesome. Same with the Joey Ryan song this week.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Yes, on the 9/29 Drive Thru. It was awesome. Same with the Joey Ryan song this week.


Cheers, mate!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good god this pussified PC culture has got to go. 

Marko is garbage but yikes at getting asshurt by this.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Marko Stunt quite possibly could have caught COVID due to this stupidity also.


Holy shit, the sheer stupidity. Tony Khan has to fire him. He just has to.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, the sheer stupidity. Tony Khan has to fire him. He just has to.


Indeed, cornette is right khan is a sucker and a chump.he should not been on the show in the first place,and just the entire locker room at risk.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Good god this pussified PC culture has got to go.


9 times out of 10 I'd agree with that, but this kind of simulated rape is definitely a bad look, I'm surprised that could even be a controversial take.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> 9 times out of 10 I'd agree with that, but this kind of simulated rape is definitely a bad look, I'm surprised that could even be a controversial take.


I wonder what the statistics are on individuals orally raped by plastic dildos.

I would wager not particularly high. I consider this indiej junk but I certainly don't consider it offensive.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> You think hed participate in some rinky dink event apparently meant to show off gay talent and identify himself by a gay moniker just for the lols?


Well, I believe straight men can be supportive of a gay lifestyle, even if they don´t identify with it, so if that´s what you mean, then yeah


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> I wonder what the statistics are on individuals orally raped by plastic dildos.
> 
> I would wager not particularly high. I consider this indiej junk but I certainly don't consider it offensive.


What would the statistics be on people being orally raped?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Wait hold the fuck up..

Marko is gay? Like is that really true is y'all just BS'ing?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Wait hold the fuck up..
> 
> Marko is gay? Like is that really true is y'all just BS'ing?


He appeared on a show exclusively for LGBTQ wrestlers and his nickname before AEW was allegedly "The Ultimate Twink".

Sounds like he's openly gay to me unless he's a straight person trying to be ironic with the gay community which isn't usually looked upon well.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He appeared on a show exclusively for LGBTQ wrestlers and his nickname before AEW was allegedly "The Ultimate Twink".
> 
> Sounds like he's openly gay to me unless he's a straight person trying to be ironic with the gay community which isn't usually looked upon well.


Yeah...that doesn't make someone gay. That just sounds like someone who is comfortable with himself and the LGBTQ side of life to me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Yeah...that doesn't make someone gay. That just sounds like someone who is comfortable with himself and the LGBTQ side of life to me.


Sure, but why make that your gimmick if you're straight?

It'd be like if we found out Sonny Kiss is straight and he just pretends to be gay on TV, lol.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sure, but why make that your gimmick if you're straight?
> 
> It'd be like if we found out Sonny Kiss is straight and he just pretends to be gay on TV, lol.


Well because it was a gay show? And that's what people who look like him would be described in the gay scene?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What would the statistics be on people being orally raped?


I would also wager that to be particularly low comparably considering there's an obvious defense mechanism for that as well. 

A little too much estrogen transpiring here for my particular taste, but you've convinced me to bite.


----------



## bdbb1 (Sep 13, 2016)

A lot of snowflakes in this thread. I remember when I was younger, we valued free speech above all else and wrestling was about entertainment and shock value. Sadly, the next generation is all about virtue signaling, conformism, and puritan pearl clutching. The fallout of social media groupthink is sickening.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdbb1 said:


> A lot of snowflakes in this thread. I remember when I was younger, we valued free speech above all else and wrestling was about entertainment and shock value. Sadly, the next generation is all about virtue signaling, conformism, and puritan pearl clutching. The fallout of social media groupthink is sickening.


I'm right wing so very in favour of free speech. I'm not arguing that this should be made illegal with both guys locked up for doing it (Which would be taking their freedom of speech way) just that it's stupid, hurts wrestling and that they should be sacked for embarrassing a nationally televised TV company.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He appeared on a show exclusively for LGBTQ wrestlers and his nickname before AEW was allegedly "The Ultimate Twink".
> 
> Sounds like he's openly gay to me unless he's a straight person trying to be ironic with the gay community which isn't usually looked upon well.




unless its sonny kiss then its cool to basically be a gay minstrel actor


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

stew mack said:


> unless its sonny kiss then its cool to basically be a gay minstrel actor


Sonny is legitimately gay though and is just playing himself from what little I've seen of him out of character.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sonny is legitimately gay though and is just playing himself from what little I've seen of him out of character.



never stopped people from complaining about Cryme Tyme!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

stew mack said:


> never stopped people from complaining about Cryme Tyme!


I loved Cryme Tyme. I was really upset to read about Big Shad. Imagine how badly Twitter would go off if a tag team of black thieves debuted on WWE TV today though.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I loved Cryme Tyme. I was really upset to read about Big Shad. Imagine how badly Twitter would go off if a tag team of black thieves debuted on WWE TV today though.



"We meant just the lower card when we said we wanted the AE back! we dont want to see the edge!" -The IWC probably


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I see Marko was back on TV this week so Tony can't be interested in this thread! There is worse pieces of shit in the wrestling business then Marko Stunt. Lars Sullivan for example or Pat Patterson.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> I see Marko was back on TV this week so Tony can't be interested in this thread! There is worse pieces of shit in the wrestling business then Marko Stunt. Lars Sullivan for example or Pat Patterson.


Yeah, Tony is an idiot, no surprises there.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Why has he not been fired yet?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Why has he not been fired yet?


People like him. I saw someone on Twitter refer to him as "cute". Da fook?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Why has he not been fired yet?


They're not going to fire a gay dude for doing something at a gay event. Not good for their brand. Likely pulled him to the side in the back and told him to calm the fuck down.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Well because it was a gay show? And that's what people who look like him would be described in the gay scene?


So he had another dudes penis in his mouth because of the type of show?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> They're not going to fire a gay dude for doing something at a gay event. Not good for their brand. Likely pulled him to the side in the back and told him to calm the fuck down.


All because it's a gay event doesn't mean you need ejaculating rubber dildos though.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> All because it's a gay event doesn't mean you need ejaculating rubber dildos though.


Regardless, the headlines and outrage would be a nightmare for their brand. If he got fired, they would ignore the explicitness and concentrate on what the event was supposed to be about.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Regardless, the headlines and outrage would be a nightmare for their brand. If he got fired, they would ignore the explicitness and concentrate on what the event was supposed to be about.


Yeah maybe, gay wrestler fired for gay stunt would definitely be a headline I could see.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

I 


bdbb1 said:


> A lot of snowflakes in this thread. I remember when I was younger, we valued free speech above all else and wrestling was about entertainment and shock value. Sadly, the next generation is all about virtue signaling, conformism, and puritan pearl clutching. The fallout of social media groupthink is sickening.


I suppose many on this forum don’t remember HLA (hot lesbian action) on raw ,Katie Vic , HHH drugging Stephenie and marrying her in kayfabe, Vince and Sable


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gwi1890 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I suppose many on this forum don’t remember HLA (hot lesbian action) on raw ,Katie Vic , HHH drugging Stephenie and marrying her in kayfabe, Vince and Sable


Only one you've listed that is really stupid and impossible is Katie Vick. H drugging Stephanie could've been offensive but wasn't it all Stephanie just acting to get one over on her father? Ala she wasn't really drugged?

It's been a while so my question is genuine.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

hard time to be a wrestling fan lol. imagine you're trying to introduce someone to it and this is the first thing they see


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Only one you've listed that is really stupid and impossible is Katie Vick. H drugging Stephanie could've been offensive but wasn't it all Stephanie just acting to get one over on her father? Ala she wasn't really drugged?
> 
> It's been a while so my question is genuine.


They don’t offend me in the slightest but I can imagine it the backlash if these storylines where performed now, Stephanie was unconscious in the car when HHH married her and he answered her vowes for her, you can make your own perception on what happened there I suppose


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gwi1890 said:


> They don’t offend me in the slightest but I can imagine it the backlash if these storylines where performed now, Stephanie was unconscious in the car when HHH married her and he answered her vowes for her, you can make your own perception on what happened there I suppose


My feelings on that angle is she pretended to be drugged to get one over on Dad. Good angle


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> They're not going to fire a gay dude for doing something at a gay event. Not good for their brand. Likely pulled him to the side in the back and told him to calm the fuck down.


Exactly.

Did you see Markos finisher on dark this week. Must admit that was fucking cool destroyer. Best move of the show.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Did you see Markos finisher on dark this week. Must admit that was fucking cool destroyer. Best move of the show.


lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Did you see Markos finisher on dark this week. Must admit that was fucking cool destroyer. Best move of the show.


Honestly one of markos best outings he looked pretty good and fully enjoyed the tandem offense with jungle boy.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> lol


Honestly, it was pretty fucking impressive. Yes it was 110% unbelievable, but it looked really impressive. Made me go holy shit when it happened. I just wasn't expecting that.


----------

